# Inter-Milan 1-1



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Inter-Milan, 7ª giornata di ritorno del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma domenica 24 febbraio 2013 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan ed Inter, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle su derby decisivo per il posto in Champions.

Arbitro: Mazzoleni

Formazioni:
MILAN: Abbiati, Abate, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio, Nocerino, Montolivo, Muntari, Boateng, Balotelli, El Shaarawy.

INTER: Handanovic; Zanetti, Juan Jesus, Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Gargano, Cambiasso, Alvarez, Guarin, Palacio, Cassano.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Prepariamo granate e tritolo.Si va in guerra!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Si vince!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Mi raccomando Allegri perdi il 4 derby di fila,vediamo se riesci a fare il miracolo al rovescio... credo che non sia mai sucesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Vincere con Inter e Lazio significherebbe mettere un'ipoteca sulla CL.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Finalmente il topic della partita importante della prossima settimana, non l'amichevole di mercoledì.

Speriamo di non essere troppo stanchi, a loro mancherà Samuel, grande notizia.

Abbiati

DeSciglio Mexes Zapata Constant

Flamini Montolivo Boateng

Niang Balotelli Faraone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> DeSciglio Mexes Zapata Constant
> 
> ...


Necessariamente. Questo è il nostro 11 titolare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Necessariamente. Questo è il nostro 11 titolare.



Già, sono d'accordo nel far giocare il più possibile Sulley perché è un giocatore su cui punto forte, ma in una partita del genere no..

Ambrosini poi giocando col Barcellona penso e spero sia inschierabile

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anche se venerdì avrei provato Zaccardo, per me è superiore a Zapata


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Manca anche Samuel ufficiale l'ha detto ausilio , vediamo se allegri riesce a nn vincere il derby con l'Inter senza milito e Samuel


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

la partita che attendo di più ogni anno!!il derby fuori casa!!dai ragazzi dateci sta gioia!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo la prestazione di oggi dell'Inter non ho dubbi.

Perderemo.


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dopo la prestazione di oggi dell'Inter non ho dubbi.
> 
> Perderemo.



normalmente sarei d'accordo ma c'é un tassello fondamentale..loro non hanno samuel e quando non c'é samuel sono sempre stati .......per loro, aggiungiamo che manca pure milito.. Se non gioca Abate non hanno un giocatore di riferimento in campo che possa fargli fare gol.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dicono Samuel possa recuperare. Gioca due partite all'anno: i derby


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dicono Samuel possa recuperare. Gioca due partite all'anno: i derby



Se gioca samuel perdiamo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (18 Febbraio 2013)

Occhio ragazzi..Occhio all'inter che dopo questa brutta sconfitta si vorrà rifare..
Dai Diavolo facci godere!!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Sportmediaset riporta che da giovedì 21 a domenica 24 febbraio sono previste nevicate su Milano che potrebbero mettere a rischio il derby.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

Mah..purtroppo loro vengono da 4-1 tosto...faranno un partitone ragà...non sono positivo


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta che da giovedì 21 a domenica 24 febbraio sono previste nevicate su Milano che potrebbero mettere a rischio il derby.



mah!io ho controllato e danno nevicate debolissime!!è praticamente impossibile che sospendano o facciano spostare il derby


----------



## Principe (18 Febbraio 2013)

Bisogna essere più forti della scaramanzia e di tutte ste cose , cioè bisogna vincere e basta


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la partita che attendo di più ogni anno!!il derby fuori casa!!dai ragazzi dateci sta gioia!



Pure io!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah..purtroppo loro vengono da 4-1 tosto...faranno un partitone ragà...non sono positivo



Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario.....


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dicono Samuel possa recuperare. Gioca due partite all'anno: i derby



Non credo ce la faccia a recuperare.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario.....


No no andrè, questa la vedo nera. Sappiamo come funziona una squadra sottocritica per una settimana poi contro il Milan la rinascita... L'unica cosa che forse mi rede un po positivo è la trasferta in Bosnia che potrebbe stancarli forse.. però c'è un però nel senso che anche all'andata avevano l'eruopa league di giovedi poi hanno vinto


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No no andrè, questa la vedo nera. Sappiamo come funziona una squadra sottocritica per una settimana poi contro il Milan la rinascita... L'unica cosa che forse mi rede un po positivo è la trasferta in Bosnia che potrebbe stancarli forse.. però c'è un però nel senso che anche all'andata avevano l'eruopa league di giovedi poi hanno vinto



E ma stavolta non possono mettere tutte riserve,l'E.L. per loro è fondamentale dopo la debacle di ieri.....




Ps.comunque vanno in Romania....


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Sarebbe una buona occasione, ovviamente verrà sprecata.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Mi fa troppo paura questa partita. Quasi sempre quando siamo arrivati da palesi favoriti le abbiamo prese.


----------



## vota DC (18 Febbraio 2013)

Se si perde lo si saprà prima: tipo se El Shaarawy si infortuna durante Milan-Barcellona....altrimenti se la partita inizia con le forze che ora sono sulla carta stravince il Milan perché El Shaarawy è da troppe partite che non segna.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi fa troppo paura questa partita. Quasi sempre quando siamo arrivati da palesi favoriti le abbiamo prese.



Esatto...l'anno scorso contro la rube favoriti e non abbiamo vinto manco una... inter persi entrambi i derby da favoriti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il Derby e difficile già di suo, contro di noi sembrano sempre dei fenomeni, poi se contiamo che stracchino e in bilico daranno almeno il doppio del solito come minimo.


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2013)

il nostro primo spareggio x il terzo posto....fondamentale


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto...l'anno scorso contro la rube favoriti e non abbiamo vinto manco una... inter persi entrambi i derby da favoriti...



Però perdiamo da troppi derby consecutivi.E' arrivata l'ora di rifarci.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Domenica stanno pure le elezioni, credo che la presenza di Berlusconi in tribuna sia quotata a 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Devono piangere sangue, li voglio piallare, devono prendere una mazzata biblica. Loro hanno qualcosa che ci appartiene: i tre punti dell'andata.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Devono piangere sangue, li voglio piallare, devono prendere una mazzata biblica. Loro hanno qualcosa che ci appartiene: i tre punti dell'andata.



....a me non interessa la piallata, l'importante sono i tre punti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....a me non interessa la piallata, l'importante sono i tre punti.


Dobbiamo lavare col loro sangue il peccato di essere stati dietro e di averci fatto perculare a lungo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo lavare col loro sangue il peccato di essere stati dietro e di averci fatto perculare a lungo.



Ora, ripeto, secondo me, bisogna essere cinici e pensare solo a far punti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora, ripeto, secondo me, bisogna essere cinici e pensare solo a far punti.


Si si, con le ossa rotte devono andarsene


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si si, con le ossa rotte devono andarsene



Se accade tanto meglio, ovviamente.


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2013)

a noi servono i 3 punti,in qualsiasi modo


----------



## Butcher (18 Febbraio 2013)

Vedendo l'andazzo delle italiane, speriamo di non pagare l'impegno col Barca.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vedendo l'andazzo delle italiane, speriamo di non pagare l'impegno col Barca.



Lo pagheremo purtroppo..pero pure l'inter ha el..tuttavia poi abbiamo una settimana per preparare la Lazio... ed il ritorno col barca si giochera tanto come un amichevole. Speriamo di non prenderne tante ed onororare poi finalmente ci dedichiamo allo sprint finale.

Io auguro col cuore che Inter e Lazio vadano in finale di EL


----------



## Butcher (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo pagheremo purtroppo..pero pure l'inter ha el..tuttavia poi abbiamo una settimana per preparare la Lazio... ed il ritorno col barca si giochera tanto come un amichevole. Speriamo di non prenderne tante ed onororare poi finalmente ci dedichiamo allo sprint finale.
> 
> Io auguro col cuore che Inter e Lazio vadano in finale di EL



Vero, anzi loro hanno la trasferta in Romania. Tuttavia se prendessimo una batosta sarebbe dura anche psicologicamente, dopo...


----------



## peppe75 (18 Febbraio 2013)

mi dispiace soltanto che non siamo stati noi a dare la batosta all'inter...domenica sarà una battaglia durissima....speriamo bene...potremo dare comunque il colpo finale per far capitolare boccuccia....(alias Stramacc)!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo ce la faccia a recuperare.



Vedrai. E sarà pure al 100% giocando solo a subbuteo da Ottobre


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vedrai. E sarà pure al 100% giocando solo a subbuteo da Ottobre



Mah spero di no,comunque secondo le ultime dovrebbe essere confermato la difesa di Firenza con Zanetti-Ranocc-JJ-Naga.


----------



## S T B (19 Febbraio 2013)

l'inter ora come ora è battibilissima, ma il derby è una partita a sè...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> l'inter ora come ora è battibilissima, ma il derby è una partita a sè...



esattamente, daranno l'anima in questa partita..


----------



## Principe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo visto la Juve e il Napoli chi consuma energie in coppa la paga in campionato , da lasciare a riposo el sha tutta la vita e anche costant


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Abbiamo visto la Juve e il Napoli chi consuma energie in coppa la paga in campionato , da lasciare a riposo el sha tutta la vita e anche costant



e chi mettiamo però?? ce la dobbiamo giocare, dobbiamo pensare partita per partita, non ha senso pensare a quella successiva


----------



## Principe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e chi mettiamo però?? ce la dobbiamo giocare, dobbiamo pensare partita per partita, non ha senso pensare a quella successiva



In champions abbiamo poche speranze arrivare terzi e' fondamentale


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> l'inter ora come ora è battibilissima, ma il derby è una partita a sè...



Appunto, tra l'altro l'imbarcata che hanno appena preso a Firenze non c'aiuta molto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> In champions abbiamo poche speranze arrivare terzi e' fondamentale



ok ma non è che il fatto di non giocartela col barcellona ti da la garanzia di arrivare terzi..metti che col barcellona non te lo giochi e poi il derby lo perdi lo stesso anche se fai riposare i titolari, non si possono fare questi calcoli, la prossima partita è il barcellona allora si pensa solo al barcellona il derby si ci penserà dopo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ora sotto con il derby.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ora sotto con il derby.


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2013)

ho visto esultare balotelli


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non lo so purtroppo loro vengono da 4-1, noi siamo esaltati per il barca...non sono positivo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

da domani pensiamo all'inter


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Vinceremo; faranno la fine del Farsellona..


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

samuel e' out ancora un mese. Daje raga


----------



## Schism75 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente stasera non li ho visti nemmeno stancarsi tantissimo.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Febbraio 2013)

dopo stasera voglio almeno un 3-1

e poi domani giocano anche loro, in rumania e il 2-0 non è sicurissimo per loro

in piu abbiamo un balo riposato e inca***


----------



## Schism75 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> samuel e' out ancora un mese. Daje raga



Anche milito é fuori. Daje


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente stasera non li ho visti nemmeno stancarsi tantissimo.



Infatti. Abbiamo tenuto le posizioni e non abbiamo corso a vuoto, a parte El Shaarawy che aveva già problemi e Ambrosini che non può farne due di seguito, dovremmo essere a posto.

In particolare gli esterni (Abate e Constant) non hanno fatto nulla in fase offensiva e quindi penso che non avremo problemi a recuperare tutti al 100%. Poi l'Inter gioca, o no? Sì gioca domani, non penso metteranno tutte riserve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

L'attacco, a parte El Sha a cui chiederemo un sacrificio, è fresco, infatti Niang ha giocato un quarto d'oro e Balotelli non c'è stato col Barça. A centrocampo non credo sia un problema per Montolivo giocare con l'Inter, come diceva Jino è uno che ha bisogno di giocare, Flamini sarà fresco e non credo sia un problema neanche per Boateng che potrebbe alternarsi primo e secondo tempo con Muntari. In difesa schiererei De Sciglio esterno e destra e poi spero che gli altri tre(il biondo, il colombiano e il topastro)stiano a posto. 
Siamo a mille col morale e non dovremmo risentirne fisicamente, andiamola a vincere!


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Con l'Inter serve lo stesso impegno e lo stesso sacrificio!!! Guai a montarsi la testa o peggio sottovalutare l'inter


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2013)

spero che questa vittoria mantenga alto l'entusiasmo.

dopo stasera niente ci deve spaventare.


----------



## Maverick (21 Febbraio 2013)

Catenaccio osceno contro di voi e speriamo in un pari a 0 gol visto come siamo ridotti.


----------



## honestsimula (21 Febbraio 2013)

non vedo come non si possa vincere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo stasera la vedo dura, durissima.


Speriamo che facciano giocare qualche titolare domani.


----------



## Maverick (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il "problema" e' che contro l'inter il milan fara la partita, non giochera di rimessa come stasera. Molto diverso. Cmq la difesa dell'inter e' una sciagura senza Samuel.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo sicuramente carichi a pallettoni e quest'aspetto elimina qualsiasi stanchezza fisica.


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

partita difficilissima....spero non accusino la fatica della grande impresa


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> partita difficilissima....spero non accusino la fatica della grande impresa



Beh l'inter gioca stasera e comunque quando vinci partite del genere ti carichi a mille e senti meno la fatica.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà importante non prendere gol subito come all'andata dove la partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta noi.
L'Inter passerà il turno di EL (con difficoltà). Domenica noi saremo la cavalletta, l'Inter la formica. Per me si va a vincere, sarà dura come ogni derby, ma la andiamo a vincere.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sono abbastanza positiva per questo derby


----------



## Harvey (21 Febbraio 2013)

Bisognerà recuperare tutte le energie mentali spese ieri, dopo imprese di quel genere è normale che cali la tensione, dobbiamo assolutamente tornare in riga in questi giorni... Certo meglio arrivare così che dopo una sconfitta!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

L'Inter è allo sbando e noi siamo alle stelle, fisicamente non dovremmo avere problemi... tutto questo però mi preoccupa, andare a vincere con l'Inter significherebbe tantissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Daje ragazzi,siamo tutti con voi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sono già tesissimo.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Febbraio 2013)

daje. sbraniamo quelle pantegane!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2013)

è durissima come in ogni derby, dobbiamo giocare con la stessa furbizia e accortezza di ieri sera... e con pazienza
siamo più forti, ma lo eravamo anche l'anno scorso, ma non siamo scesi in campo con lo spirito giusto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Partita ancora più importante di quella di ieri.

Abbiamo perso immeritatamente gli ultimi tre derby, basta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio un grandissimo Balotelli, facciamoli piangere.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Robinho,Salamon e Antonini in gruppo.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia!finisce una e ci si avvia subito versa l'altra...ho già la tensione!questa la sento molto di più di quella di ieri!dai ragazzi


----------



## Jako (21 Febbraio 2013)

dai che si viiiiince!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

dai che si viiiiince!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Inter-Milan verra arbitrata da Paolo Mazzoleni.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Partita ancora più importante di quella di ieri.
> 
> Abbiamo perso immeritatamente gli ultimi tre derby, basta



Nel caso vincessimo anche questa potrei vederti planare fin davanti casa mia


----------



## Milangirl (21 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Partita ancora più importante di quella di ieri.
> 
> Abbiamo perso immeritatamente gli ultimi tre derby, basta



eh si...mi spiace per Milito e per quello che gli è accaduto, ma è una fortuna che non ci sarà nel derby, che ultimamente ci segnava sempre


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Toppare contro questa inter non è ammesso, stringiamo i denti e facciamoli neri


----------



## Tom! (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dai ragazzi metteteglielo in quel posto! 
Anche se poi mi sa che mandano via Stramattacchioni...sarebbe una brutta cosa per i non-interisti.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2013)

troppo importante vincere questa. troppo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2013)

Questa e lazio ti giochi la stagione...1 settimana dura


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno si ricorderà forse. A novembre dissi che avremmo battuto Barcellona e Inter, agganciando la Juve in testa al campionato! Non agganceremo la Juventus, ma sarebbe già un enorme passo avanti. Mi preoccupa solo che negli ultimi anni la tendenza è quella che vede vincente la squadra sfavorita alla vigilia, dobbiamo approfittarci delle loro insicurezze, senza giocare il modo troppo spavaldo. Io penso che se la stanchezza dopo il match di ieri non si farà troppo sentire, possiamo uscire da San Siro con un buon risultato.


----------



## Doctore (21 Febbraio 2013)

se usciamo da queste partite nella maniera giusta si puo pensare in grande per la prossima stagione.


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo anche vendicarci degli ultimi derby. L'occasione è ghiotta, ci vogliono concentrazione e umiltà.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Febbraio 2013)

L'Inter sbrindellata di questi tempi rischia di essere più pericolosa del Barca, anche perché il MIlan dovrà fare la partita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio un Balotelli spietato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel caso vincessimo anche questa potrei vederti planare fin davanti casa mia



Io atterro domenica sera da ieri, e spero di poter effettuare un nuovo decollo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io atterro domenica sera da ieri, e spero di poter effettuare un nuovo decollo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rischio rinvio per neve.


----------



## Nivre (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mi ci gioco le balles che questi ******** faranno la stessa partita che abbiamo fatto noi contro il Barca... catenaccio e colpire in contropiede. Dobbiamo stare molto attenti anche perchè è cosi che hanno vinto l'ultimo derby


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Mi ci gioco le balles che questi ******** faranno la stessa partita che abbiamo fatto noi contro il Barca... catenaccio e colpire in contropiede. Dobbiamo stare molto attenti anche perchè è cosi che hanno vinto l'ultimo derby




.......la gara la dobbiamo fare noi.


----------



## Nivre (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ma infatti, noi faremo la partita pero dobbiamo stare attenti ai loro contropiede.

Di perdere un altro derby non ne voglio più sentire


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Mi ci gioco le balles che questi ******** faranno la stessa partita che abbiamo fatto noi contro il Barca... catenaccio e colpire in contropiede. Dobbiamo stare molto attenti anche perchè è cosi che hanno vinto l'ultimo derby


Proprio per questo sarà importantissimo segnare entro la fine del primo tempo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Rischio rinvio per neve.



tranquillo...fa 4 fiocchetti


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ma si gioca o nevica e viene rimandata? Che palle speriamo di no, non nella settimana di CL


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma si gioca o nevica e viene rimandata? Che palle speriamo di no, non nella settimana di CL



tranquilli!!non nevica!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tranquilli!!non nevica!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Anche Ranocchia out forse


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche Ranocchia out forse



Non so se sia un bene o un male, preferisco Ranocchia che marca Balo piuttosto che Cambiasso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non so se sia un bene o un male, preferisco Ranocchia che marca Balo piuttosto che Cambiasso.



Beh Cambiasso.... dai.... Poi magari ti tira fuori la partita della vita eh però sulla carta questi perdono Samuel e Ranocchia mica pizza e fichi.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

L'unica cosa che temo è che i ragazzi si possano sentire appagati.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh Cambiasso.... dai.... Poi magari ti tira fuori la partita della vita eh però sulla carta questi perdono Samuel e Ranocchia mica pizza e fichi.



Ranocchia in realtà è pizza e fichi


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che temo è che i ragazzi si possano sentire appagati.



Se non era il derby magari poteva anche essere, ma è un derby dai...


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Conteremo su Balotelli questo è certo, anche perchè il più fresco e meno stanco di tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Conteremo su Balotelli questo è certo, anche perchè il più fresco e meno stanco di tutti.



Lui e Niang saranno belli freschi.


Anche DeSciglio spero che giochi, sul binario DeSciglio-Niang potrebbe decidersi la nostra partita.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Conteremo su Balotelli questo è certo, anche perchè il più fresco e meno stanco di tutti.



Da Balotelli voglio un regalo.....


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

ma ranocchia cos'ha?si è fatto male veramente?


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma ranocchia cos'ha?si è fatto male veramente?


si distorsione al ginocchio, domani faranno altri esami.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Febbraio 2013)

L’infortunio di Ranocchia credo tolga a Stramaccioni ogni possibilità di utilizzare la difesa a tre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fermi tutti : è possibile che giochi Chivu domenica ?


----------



## pennyhill (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti : è possibile che giochi Chivu domenica ?



Per me Silvestre non lo mette, quindi o lui o Cambiasso.

Zanetti-Cambiasso (Chivu)-JJ-Nagatomo o Nagatomo-Cambiasso-JJ-Chivu, ma questa è impossibile. 

In ogni caso avresti due centrali mancini. :


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me Silvestre non lo mette, quindi o lui o Cambiasso.
> 
> Zanetti-Cambiasso (Chivu)-JJ-Nagatomo o Nagatomo-Cambiasso-JJ-Chivu, ma questa è impossibile.
> 
> In ogni caso avresti due centrali mancini. :


Come ho già detto preferivo Ranocchia a Cambiasso, però se gioca Chivu


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Febbraio 2013)

Beh,a loro mancheranno Samuel e Milito,senza contare l'assenza importante di Ranocchia,e avranno un giorno di riposo in meno. A questo punto dobbiamo vincere dai,è chiaro che il Derby è una storia a se e che spesso la squadra favorita perde,però non portare a casa i 3 punti sarebbe una grossa delusione.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sarebbe il coronamento di una settimana perfetta. Ma mai cantar vittoria troppo presto, i derby sono sempre una storia a se e non dobbiamo sottovalutare gli avversari. Quindi concentrazione alta per 90 minuti!


----------



## 2515 (22 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me Silvestre non lo mette, quindi o lui o Cambiasso.
> 
> Zanetti-Cambiasso (Chivu)-JJ-Nagatomo o Nagatomo-Cambiasso-JJ-Chivu, ma questa è impossibile.
> 
> In ogni caso avresti due centrali mancini. :



Non per te.. Non lo mette e basta, Silvestre è rotto.XD

Balotelli verrà marcato da chivu..


----------



## Principe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Giocherà juan jesus che a questo punto sarà affiancato o da chivu o da cambiasso o dalla sorpresa Samuel ma credo nn lo rischino ..... In ogni caso hanno una tale difesa di menta.,...


----------



## Maverick (22 Febbraio 2013)

Vittoria easy> Out Samuel (10 su 10 derby vinti o 9 non ricordo) out Milito.. out Ranocchia.... un giorno in meno di riposo, squadra in bambola tatticamente...


----------



## 2515 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Giocherà juan jesus che a questo punto sarà affiancato o da chivu o da cambiasso o dalla sorpresa Samuel ma credo nn lo rischino ..... In ogni caso hanno una tale difesa di menta.,...



Samuel fuori un altro mese.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

La coppia difensiva dell'Inter dovrebbe essere chivu-J.Jesus,anche se il romeno è anch'egli in forte dubbio.In alternati la coppia potrebbe essere composta da Cambiasso e J.Jesus.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà flamini recupera? Ed boateng verrà spostato mezzala dietro il trio el-balo-niang? Ambrosini-Munari sono cottissimi dopo mercoledi..sarebbe didastro metterli ancora..

Al posto di abbata fare de sciglio


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

La formazza dovrebbe essere questa:
Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
Boateng-Montolivo-Muntari(Flamini)
Niang-Balotelli-Elsha

Almeno lo deduco dalle ultime indiscrezioni.


----------



## DannySa (22 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## DennyJersey (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La formazza dovrebbe essere questa:
> Abbiati
> Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
> Boateng-Montolivo-Muntari(Flamini)
> ...



Quote. Spero sia questa, al momento da le migliori garanzie.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Occhio a stankovic, il suo gol è sempre nell'aria... magari da centrocampo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Occhio a stankovic, il suo gol è sempre nell'aria... magari da centrocampo



Non credo giochi.....


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo giochi.....



No Stankovic
No Milito
No Samuel
No maicon


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Devastiamolii.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La formazza dovrebbe essere questa:
> Abbiati
> Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
> Boateng-Montolivo-Muntari(Flamini)
> ...


Io schiererei De Sciglio e Flamini a destra, a sinistra farei giocare una settantina di minuti al Boa per poi farlo rifiatare con Muntari. Bojan per El Sha un altro cambio programmato.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io schiererei De Sciglio e Flamini a destra, a sinistra farei giocare una settantina di minuti al Boa per poi farlo rifiatare con Muntari. Bojan per El Sha un altro cambio programmato.



Abate ultimamente sta dando più garanzie e vedo Desci un po' annanto,forse per il recente infortunio.Il ballottaggio credo sia tra Muntari e Flamini.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio assolutamente il gol del Faraone!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Milanello : Allenamento in gruppo per tutti,esclusi Flamini e Pazzini che stanno lavorando in palestra.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Febbraio 2013)

No vabbè se gioca Nocerino 


Dai Mathieu recupera, Muntari e Ambrosini saranno semi-inservibili


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No vabbè se gioca Nocerino
> 
> 
> Dai Mathieu recupera, Muntari e Ambrosini saranno semi-inservibili



abbiati
Abate mexes zapata costant
Muntari montolivo boateng
niang el sha
balotelli

credo che giocheremo così.


----------



## honestsimula (22 Febbraio 2013)

io credo che schierera' la stessa indentica formazione di mercoledi con balo al posto di pazzo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> io credo che schierera' la stessa indentica formazione di mercoledi con balo al posto di pazzo



con il Boa a centrocampo più Niang davanti.


----------



## honestsimula (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> con il Boa a centrocampo più Niang davanti.


utopia


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> utopia



No,è la formazione che praticamente tutti i siti riportano.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo *Sky* la formazioni delle 2 compagini dovrebbero essere:

*MILAN:
Abbiati
De Sciglio-Zapata-Yepes-Costant
Montolivo-Ambro-Boateng
Niang-Balo-Elsha*


*Inter:
handanovic 
zanetti chivu juan nagatomo 
cambiasso kuzmanovic kovacic
guarin 
palacio cassano*


----------



## sheva90 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sono in clima già da 2 giorni... Domani notte si parte..


----------



## Frikez (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> abbiati
> Abate mexes zapata costant
> Muntari montolivo boateng
> niang el sha
> ...



No gioca De Sciglio a destra, non sono così convinto di Muntari.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No gioca De Sciglio a destra, non sono così convinto di Muntari.



Frikez,vedi il commento precedente,ho postate le formazze di sky.


----------



## Frikez (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Frikez,vedi il commento precedente,ho postate le formazze di sky.



Non mi ero accorto, sorry


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non mi ero accorto, sorry



Don't worry


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2013)

Yepes?!


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Febbraio 2013)

dentro de sciglio per abate che mercoledi è stato comunque uno dei migliori..balo al posto di pazzini..per quanto riguarda il centrocampo ci sono un pò di dubbi..io spero comunque di recuperare flamini!


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2013)

ma ranocchia recupera ?


----------



## Principe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini nn ci sarà l'hanno detto a Milan Channel quindi ..... Cmq nn vorrei che boateng a centrocampo più 3 punte siamo un po' sbilanciati..... L'Inter si dice giocherà 4 2 3 1 bisogna studuarla bene
Ranocchia pare recuperi


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Flamini nn ci sarà l'hanno detto a Milan Channel quindi ..... Cmq nn vorrei che boateng a centrocampo più 3 punte siamo un po' sbilanciati..... L'Inter si dice giocherà 4 2 3 1 bisogna studuarla bene
> Ranocchia pare recuperi


terresti fuori niang??


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Flamini nn ci sarà l'hanno detto a Milan Channel quindi ..... Cmq nn vorrei che boateng a centrocampo più 3 punte siamo un po' sbilanciati..... L'Inter si dice giocherà 4 2 3 1 bisogna studuarla bene
> Ranocchia pare recuperi



Non credo sia sbilanciato il 4-3-3,dato che Elsha e Niang in fase di non possesso vanno a formare una linea di centrocampo a 5 e secondo le ultime i difensori centrali dell'Inter dovrebbero essere Chivu e Jesus.


----------



## Principe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> terresti fuori niang??



Non lo so stavo ragionando che montolivo muntari e boateng hanno giocato tutti e 3 90 minuti , a me piace tantissimo come formazione 3 punte e un solo incontri sta però l'Inter lo sappiamo cercano di uccellarci in contropiede ..... Non lo so chiedo anche a voi


----------



## DannySa (22 Febbraio 2013)

Figuriamoci se non recupera la rana...


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non lo so stavo ragionando che montolivo muntari e boateng hanno giocato tutti e 3 90 minuti , a me piace tantissimo come formazione 3 punte e un solo incontri sta però l'Inter lo sappiamo cercano di uccellarci in contropiede ..... Non lo so chiedo anche a voi



mah io giocherei con muntari davanti alla difesa,boa e monto a centrocampo e il tridente davanti..el shaarawy e niang non sono cassano che sta immobile in avanti...sono 2 che danno una mano incredibile in fase difensiva!per quanto riguarda la difesa farei giocare de sciglio e gli stessi di mercoledi


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se non recupera la rana...



Secondo le ultime non gioca ma sinceramente non mi sto a preoccupà dell'anfibio....


----------



## CesareGianniFrancoPaolo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ranocchia non dovrebbe giocare il derby. Certo però che se non li schiacciamo in queste condizioni...


----------



## honestsimula (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,è la formazione che praticamente tutti i siti riportano.


Non credo che allegri sceglie la formazione leggendola su qualche sito.
E non credo neanche che voglia sbilanciarsi con 4 punte in una partita cosi' delicata, secondo me o gioca Niang o Boateng.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Febbraio 2013)

confermata distorsione del ginocchio destro per Ranocchia.Secondo ss24 la possibilità che salti il derby è molto evidente

internews parla anche di un possibile interessamento del legamento alare(non chiedetemi cosa sia)


----------



## smallball (22 Febbraio 2013)

CesareGianniFrancoPaolo ha scritto:


> Ranocchia non dovrebbe giocare il derby. Certo però che se non li schiacciamo in queste condizioni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Ranocchia salta il derby,hanno confermato la distorsione al ginocchio destro, con interessamento del legamento alare. L'inter non si arrende e cercherà comunque il recupero lampo.*


----------



## Doctore (22 Febbraio 2013)

preferivo ranocchia in campo


----------



## MisterBet (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco la super farsa Ranocchia...me lo aspetto assolutamente in campo...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> Non credo che allegri sceglie la formazione leggendola su qualche sito.
> E non credo neanche che voglia sbilanciarsi con 4 punte in una partita cosi' delicata, secondo me o gioca Niang o Boateng.



Ma Niang ed Elsha sono punte quando attacchi ma fanno i centrocampisti in fase difensiva,cioè col barca abbiamo giocato così,in questa maniera,con Boateng a fare il mediano e Muntari a fare il Boa della situazione.La squadra sta bene e può fare benissimo col 4-3-3.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dai ragà su se abbiamo paura di ranocchia meglio non presentarsi...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Ecco la super farsa Ranocchia...me lo aspetto assolutamente in campo...



Non credo sia una farsa,s'è fatto male davvero.


----------



## MisterBet (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pure Maicon si era strappato il venerdì prima del Derby del febbraio 2009...inutile dire che due giorni dopo era in campo...sono specialisti in queste pseudo tattiche da poverelli...


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

Galliani sul Derby ----) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...di-allegri-e-balotelli-vt4701.html#post131404


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sky* la formazioni delle 2 compagini dovrebbero essere:
> 
> *MILAN:
> Abbiati
> ...


Penso anche io, probabile staffetta tra Ambro e uno tra Flamini-Muntari-Nocerino


No ma aspetta, Yepes ? Perdiamo.


----------



## jaws (22 Febbraio 2013)

c'è qualche sito che quota l'espulsione di Chivu?
Sarebbero soldi facili e sicuri


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2013)

c'è il rischio di giocare sotto la neve ?


----------



## 2515 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Per me dobbiamo lasciare all'inizio a loro il pallino del gioco e ingabbiare cassano, dandoci alle ripartenze veloci e ai recuperi palla sulla linea di centrocampo per coglierli impreparati e scoperti, loro sono senza difesa quindi possiamo fagli malissimo, specie con balo a tenersi due difensori addosso, avendo due nani contro uno solo non può marcarlo. Noi nel secondo tempo corriamo il doppio, loro dopo un'ora di gioco sono finiti (per primo cassano, la loro fonte di gioco), così nel secondo tempo chiavi a montolivo e schiacciamoli nell'area di rigore con un assalto per chiudere la partita con un bel distacco, poi semplice gestione della palla. Con una gestione simile della partita possiamo massacrarli.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è il rischio di giocare sotto la neve ?



non resta giu...ha fatto 4 fiocchetti..e anche x domenica danno deboli nevicate


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Febbraio 2013)

Partita per me apertissima. Ricordo quella bruciante sconfitta in casa contro la Juventus falcidiata da infortunati. Sulla carta dovevamo distruggerli e invece..fu una delusione inaspettata. Quindi occhio che questo è un derby, non una partita qualunque e i giocatori devono essere lucidi e grintosi dal primo all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Un derby è sempre un derby.
Temo che potremmo pagare le fatiche della gara con il Barça.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Penso anche io, probabile staffetta tra Ambro e uno tra Flamini-Muntari-Nocerino
> 
> 
> No ma aspetta, Yepes ? Perdiamo.



Yepes ha giocato discretamente col Parma,è in buone condizioni fisiche e sono sicuro che farà bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Yepes ha giocato discretamente col Parma,è in buone condizioni fisiche e sono sicuro che farà bene.


Ok, mettiamo da parte il fatto che Yepes di base a me non piace.


Yepes contro Amauri ha senso, Yepes contro Palacio/Cassano è follia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2013)

Se fanno pre-tattica su Ranocchia vuol dire che sono messi davvero male


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Occhio a sapata quello deve sempre fare un danno... la partita dura 90 e passa minuti con lui non si sa mai

PS. Nocerino quanto starà fuori?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Niente derby per il difensore dell'Inter Andrea Ranocchia. 
Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## Principe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Occhio a sapata quello deve sempre fare un danno... la partita dura 90 e passa minuti con lui non si sa mai
> 
> PS. Nocerino quanto starà fuori?



Nocerino ha lavorato oggi in gruppo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ok, mettiamo da parte il fatto che Yepes di base a me non piace.
> 
> 
> Yepes contro Amauri ha senso, Yepes contro Palacio/Cassano è follia.


Beh dai all'andata ha fatto un ottimo derby e comunque tu lo valuti troppo negativamente.Pensa che loro hanno chivu contro Balo ed Elsha......


----------



## Dexter (22 Febbraio 2013)

yepes? dopo la partita che mexes ha fatto col barca? no vabè,siamo al delirio.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Febbraio 2013)

Finirà _tanto a poco_.


----------



## CesareGianniFrancoPaolo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> yepes? dopo la partita che mexes ha fatto col barca? no vabè,siamo al delirio.



Anche se il derby è sempre il derby dobbiamo fare per forza turn-over


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo *le ultime di sky *dovrebbero essere queste le formazioni:

*MILAN
Abbiati-De Sciglio-Mexes-Zapata-Costant-Muntari-Montolivo-Boateng-Elsha-Balo-Niang

Inter
Handa-Zanetti-Chivu-J.Jesus-Naga-Kuzmanovic-Gargano-Kovacic-Alvarez-Guarin-Palacio*


----------



## 2515 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *le ultime di sky *dovrebbero essere queste le formazioni:
> 
> *MILAN
> Abbiati-De Sciglio-Mexes-Zapata-Costant-Muntari-Montolivo-Boateng-Elsha-Balo-Niang
> ...



Giocheranno di rimessa quindi, un 4-5-1.

Ribadisco, per me dobbiamo coglierli di sorpresa e puntare noi ad attendere loro, in modo da obbligarli a tentare un avanzamento con più uomini, per poi colpirli in contropiede con i nostri attaccanti e gli inserimenti di boateng e muntari. Dopo un'ora sono cotti e nel secondo tempo noi ci scateniamo, quindi riprendiamo il controllo della palla e li schiacciamo indietro, quando sono troppo stanchi per essere letali in ripartenza.


----------



## Principe (23 Febbraio 2013)

Cassano dalla panchina ? Cioè stanno morendo proprio dalla Fifa per giocare con una punta


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Giocheranno di rimessa quindi, un 4-5-1.
> 
> Ribadisco, per me dobbiamo coglierli di sorpresa e puntare noi ad attendere loro, in modo da obbligarli a tentare un avanzamento con più uomini, per poi colpirli in contropiede con i nostri attaccanti e gli inserimenti di boateng e muntari. Dopo un'ora sono cotti e nel secondo tempo noi ci scateniamo, quindi riprendiamo il controllo della palla e li schiacciamo indietro, quando sono troppo stanchi per essere letali in ripartenza.



Intrigante, però tu hai mai visto l’Inter di recente essere propositiva? 



Principe ha scritto:


> Cassano dalla panchina ? Cioè stanno morendo proprio dalla Fifa per giocare con una punta



Cambiasso e Cassano fuori sarebbe la prima mossa intelligente di Stramaccioni dopo molto tempo. Se poi aggiungesse Zanetti alla lista avrebbe fatto il capolavoro , ma non lo farà per mancanza di alternative.


----------



## 2515 (23 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Intrigante, però tu hai mai visto l’Inter di recente essere propositiva?
> 
> 
> 
> Cambiasso e Cassano fuori sarebbe la prima mossa intelligente di Stramaccioni dopo molto tempo. Se poi aggiungesse Zanetti alla lista avrebbe fatto il capolavoro , ma non lo farà per mancanza di alternative.



Zanetti pure con le alternative non si muove, deve aumentare il record presenze e presenze nei derby. Stramaccioni non lo avrebbe messo fuori comunque.

No, propositiva no, ma se hanno loro la palla sono costretti a giocare, quindi dovranno correre e sfiancarsi, rischiando il contropiede. Anche perché non potranno avanzare nemmeno con uno dei terzini, ma se lo faranno..Niang e Stephan sono pronti, l'importante è bruciare in velocità i loro centrocampisti, se partiamo veloci sia Elsha sia Niang si trovano all'1 contro uno e una volta superato l'avversario diretto sono soli contro il portiere, inoltre costringerebbero uno dei centrali a lasciare posizione, permettendo a balotelli di avere solo una marcatura su di sé ed entrambi i difensori sono la metà di lui.


----------



## Principe (23 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Intrigante, però tu hai mai visto l’Inter di recente essere propositiva?
> 
> 
> 
> Cambiasso e Cassano fuori sarebbe la prima mossa intelligente di Stramaccioni dopo molto tempo. Se poi aggiungesse Zanetti alla lista avrebbe fatto il capolavoro , ma non lo farà per mancanza di alternative.



Insomma non sono d'accordo alla fine Cassano e' quasi sempre il migliore dell'Inter e quando sei forte gli avversari lo capiscano anche per i segnali che mandi , a Torino hanno giocato con 3 punte e hanno dato un chiaro segnale alla Juve , qua il segnale e' siano preoccupati di brutto ....... Non lo so se tatticamente sia giusto o meno ma a livello mentale e' un autogoal


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Insomma non sono d'accordo alla fine Cassano e' quasi sempre il migliore dell'Inter e quando sei forte gli avversari lo capiscano anche per i segnali che mandi , a Torino hanno giocato con 3 punte e hanno dato un chiaro segnale alla Juve , qua il segnale e' siano preoccupati di brutto ....... Non lo so se tatticamente sia giusto o meno ma a livello mentale e' un autogoal



A Torino l’idea era quella di tenere pressare il rombo difensivo della Juventus (Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini-Pirlo) in fase d’impostazione, mossa che ci sta assolutamente. Avevi anche un centrocampo prettamente difensivo con Zanetti-Gargano-Cambiasso- Nagatomo, giocatori sicuramente più abituati a coprire, e lo stesso Milito che poteva far salire la squadra.
Costringere Kovacic o Alvarez a lavorare in fase di non possesso anche per Cassano, perché il barese sta fisso parcheggiato sulla sinistra (sembra Ronaldinho al Milan, senza avere il talento del brasiliano) . 
Poi la tua opinione non è sicuramente sbagliata, per dire mettendo Cassano nel derby di andata, Stramaccioni “_costrinse_” praticamente il Milan ad annullare la fascia destra, con Bonera che stava praticamente sulla stessa linea di Mexes e Yepes e il solo De Sciglio con libertà di avanzare a sinistra.



2515 ha scritto:


> Giocheranno di rimessa quindi, un 4-5-1.
> 
> Ribadisco, per me dobbiamo coglierli di sorpresa e puntare noi ad attendere loro, in modo da obbligarli a tentare un avanzamento con più uomini, per poi colpirli in contropiede con i nostri attaccanti e gli inserimenti di boateng e muntari. Dopo un'ora sono cotti e nel secondo tempo noi ci scateniamo, quindi riprendiamo il controllo della palla e li schiacciamo indietro, quando sono troppo stanchi per essere letali in ripartenza.



Per me devi essere abituato a prendere l’iniziativa, soprattutto con giocatori che giocano da tanto tempo insieme, o comunque con tanti allenamenti alle spalle, mentre quella dell’Inter è una formazione improvvisata, con due centrocampisti arrivati tre settimane fa.


----------



## 2515 (23 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A Torino l’idea era quella di tenere pressare il rombo difensivo della Juventus (Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini-Pirlo) in fase d’impostazione, mossa che ci sta assolutamente. Avevi anche un centrocampo prettamente difensivo con Zanetti-Gargano-Cambiasso- Nagatomo, giocatori sicuramente più abituati a coprire, e lo stesso Milito che poteva far salire la squadra.
> Costringere Kovacic o Alvarez a lavorare in fase di non possesso anche per Cassano, perché il barese sta fisso parcheggiato sulla sinistra (sembra Ronaldinho al Milan, senza avere il talento del brasiliano) .
> Poi la tua opinione non è sicuramente sbagliata, per dire mettendo Cassano nel derby di andata, Stramaccioni “_costrinse_” praticamente il Milan ad annullare la fascia destra, con Bonera che stava praticamente sulla stessa linea di Mexes e Yepes e il solo De Sciglio con libertà di avanzare a sinistra.
> 
> ...



Non è questo il punto, con noi a prendere l'iniziativa nel primo tempo c'é un problema grosso come una casa. E cioé che Montolivo avrebbe addosso come minimo due giocatori costantenemente, uno guarin e l'altro gargano, che hanno fiato a pacchi (uno ha riposato 45 minuti, l'altro non ha manco giocato), quindi coglierli in contropiede quando loro sono sbilanciati in avanti col centrocampo permetterebbe agli attaccanti di avere l'1 vs 1 assicurato. Nel secondo tempo corriamo notoriamente di più mentre loro si spompano, quindi potremmo prendere l'iniziativa e montolivo avrebbe meno pressione.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Inter, Kuzmanovic: "Milan? Zero titoli e...zero derby"
Tuttosport


----------



## Doctore (23 Febbraio 2013)

eroe


----------



## Tobi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Giocherei cosi:

Abbiati
De sciglio Mexes Zapata Costant
Boateng Montolivo Muntari
Niang Balotelli El Sharaawy


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fra Stracchino e denti gialli non saprei chi scegliere parlano sempre di noi da inizio anno, a denti gialli si incantato il disco sa solo dire: Balotelli? ci sono le elezioni, Il Milan ha battuto il Barcellona che ne pensa? Domenica ci sono le elezioni, l'ultima perla è Milan da scudetto e champions? Domani ci sono le elezioni.  Insomma denti gialli distingue la politica con il calcio


----------



## Doctore (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Giocherei cosi:
> 
> Abbiati
> De sciglio Mexes Zapata Costant
> ...


quoto...l'unica cosa toglierei muntari e metto falminio.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Giocherei cosi:
> 
> Abbiati
> De sciglio Mexes Zapata Costant
> ...



Dovrebbe essere questa.


----------



## Harvey (23 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quoto...l'unica cosa toglierei muntari e metto falminio.



Quoto ma mi pare di aver letto che non recupera neanche per la panca il francese...



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere questa.



Leggevo Yepes in e Mexes out, anche se confermerei il galletto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Quoto ma mi pare di aver letto che non recupera neanche per la panca il francese...
> 
> 
> 
> Leggevo Yepes in e Mexes out, anche se confermerei il galletto.



Ieri sera sky metteva Mexes nei titolari. 

Sportmediaset invece pone tra i titolari Yepes al posto di Zapata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh dai all'andata ha fatto un ottimo derby e comunque tu lo valuti troppo negativamente.Pensa che loro hanno chivu contro Balo ed Elsha......



Sicuro, ma io contro Palacio il difensore più lento che ho non ce lo metto.

Secondo me Allegri una cosa nelle ultime settimane l'ha sbagliata: col Parma doveva giocare Zaccardo, sono sicuro che domani sarebbe partito titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sicuro, ma io contro Palacio il difensore più lento che ho non ce lo metto.
> 
> Secondo me Allegri una cosa nelle ultime settimane l'ha sbagliata: col Parma doveva giocare Zaccardo, sono sicuro che domani sarebbe partito titolare.



Beh alla fine la coppia centrale dovrebbe essere Mexes-Zapata,con l'ex Udinese in vantaggio su Yepes,almeno leggendo e sentendo le varie news di sky,sportmediaset e altro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh alla fine la coppia centrale dovrebbe essere Mexes-Zapata,con l'ex Udinese in vantaggio su Yepes,almeno leggendo e sentendo le varie news di sky,sportmediaset e altro.


Già, bene dai, anche se ho come questo presentimento che quando Zaccardo entrerà nella nostra formazione poi non ne uscirà più, dopotutto nemmeno Zapata è una cima.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me schierare praticamente tutti gli 11 che abbiamo visto contro il Barcellona è un grande rischio, potrebbero risentirne sia a livello mentale che fisico !


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me schierare praticamente tutti gli 11 che abbiamo visto contro il Barcellona è un grande rischio, potrebbero risentirne sia a livello mentale che fisico !



Infatti entreranno certamente Balo,De Sciglio e Niang.Poi potrebbe esserci qualche sorpresa e comunque 4 giorni di tempo,considerando il loro viaggio in Romania(con un allenamento in meno sulle spalle)azzera la fatica del Barca.


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ma allora siamo sicuri che Ranocchia non recuperi o no?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2013)

rischio neve domani, ma non dovrebbero esserci problemi


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2013)

Per domani sono previste nevicate. E' probabile che si giochi sotto la neve. Temperatura rigida: 1 grado.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma allora siamo sicuri che Ranocchia non recuperi o no?



non penso  dicono che i loro centrali saranno cambiasso - juan jesus


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta, in attacco ci saranno El Shaarawy, Balotelli e Niang. Boateng torna a centrocampo.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, in attacco ci saranno El Shaarawy, Balotelli e Niang. Boateng torna a centrocampo.*



ottimo


----------



## sheva90 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sono già armato di calzamaglia, calzettoni e felpa di lana.

Si passa dai 15 gradi qui a Bari, a 0 gradi di Milano, 22 ore di pullman tra andata-ritorno...ma per il Milan questo ed altro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Mi sono già armato di calzamaglia, calzettoni e felpa di lana.
> 
> Si passa dai 15 gradi qui a Bari, a 0 gradi di Milano, 22 ore di pullman tra andata-ritorno...ma per il Milan questo ed altro.



vieni dalla puglia tutte le volte??complimenti!questo significa amore per il milan


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2013)

*La curva dell'Inter:"Sì ai fischi per Balotelli, no agli insulti e ai buu razzisti"*


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Febbraio 2013)

L'unica cosa che mi dispiace è che ci danno quasi tutti favoriti. 
Porta una sfiga immane.
Speriamo bene


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Mattia De Sciglio a Sky Sport: "Dobbiamo assolutamente riscattarci dal derby dell'andata e fare come contro il Barça. Il derby è una gara a se, il periodo delle squadre non vuol dire niente. Ci sono motivazioni particolari, dovremo giocare con attenzione, cattiveria e la voglia di portare a casa i 3 punti".


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 309



Vedi l'allegato 310


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La curva dell'Inter:"Sì ai fischi per Balotelli, no agli insulti e ai buu razzisti"*



sicuro i buuu e pure il coro se saltelli muore balotelli ci saranno ci scommetto tutto.


----------



## Milangirl (23 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Mi sono già armato di calzamaglia, calzettoni e felpa di lana.
> 
> Si passa dai 15 gradi qui a Bari, a 0 gradi di Milano, 22 ore di pullman tra andata-ritorno...ma per il Milan questo ed altro.


grandeeee tu si che sei un vero tifoso!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

la coppia centrale deve essere Mexes-Zapata


----------



## de sica (23 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo rimanere umili ma concentrati!La vittoria di mercoledì è stata fantastica,e sottovalutare questa inter non cogliendo una vittoria,sarebbe abbastanza deludente.Tuttavia al cauto ottimismo,nutro un certo timore sulla nostra fama di "resuscita-morti"..


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Se pareggiassimo ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> sicuro i buuu e pure il coro se saltelli muore balotelli ci saranno ci scommetto tutto.



noi abbiamo cassano che ci sta molto a cuore


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

I Convocati del Milan.​
Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel,

Abate, Antonini, De Sciglio, Mexes, Salamon (N14), Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata, 

Ambrosini, Boateng, Constant, Montolivo, Muntari, Nocerino, Traorè,

Balotelli, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

*Berlusconi a Milanello.*


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2013)

Salamon titolare


----------



## CesareGianniFrancoPaolo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Salamon titolare



Non penso proprio. C'è tempo, lasciamolo ambientare, spero possa essere il vero colpo di Gennaio.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ma flamini? Cioe stava incominciando a fare bene ed ovviamente si fa male


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma flamini? Cioe stava incominciando a fare bene ed ovviamente si fa male



La solita fortuna


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo le ultime di sky problemi per Niang e non sarà della partita, Boateng spostato in attacco. A centrocampo Muntari Montolivo e Nocerino in vantaggio su Ambrosini.

Ci sono anche problemi per Costant *

Ecco la solita sfiga


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

te pareva eh


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

Probabile formazione senza Costant

Abate-zapata-mexes-De sciglio

Nocerino-Montolivo-Muntari

Boateng-Balotelli-EL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

ma che ha Niang


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo le ultime di sky problemi per Niang e non sarà della partita, Boateng spostato in attacco. A centrocampo Muntari Montolivo e Nocerino in vantaggio su Ambrosini.
> 
> Ci sono anche problemi per Costant *
> 
> Ecco la solita sfiga



Pretattica 
Comunque c'è De Sciglio e non più il giovane come riserva di Constant, per cui possiamo stare tranquilli.


----------



## 2515 (23 Febbraio 2013)

niang dicono che non è al meglio e che forse partirà dalla panchina, ma constant non preoccupa, è solo un po' acciaccato. Sono fondamentali questi due, mancano ancora due giorni, possono riprendersi bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eh no,il Boss lo ESIGO in campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> niang dicono che non è al meglio e che forse partirà dalla panchina, ma constant non preoccupa, è solo un po' acciaccato. Sono fondamentali questi due, mancano ancora due giorni, possono riprendersi bene.



Il derby è domani mica tra 2 giorni


----------



## sheva90 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> vieni dalla puglia tutte le volte??complimenti!questo significa amore per il milan



Quando organizziamo i pullman io ci sono sempre.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Quando organizziamo i pullman io ci sono sempre.



cosi x curiosità posso sapere quanto spendi di pullman?


----------



## prd7 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Nessuna novità, Niang ha detto Allegri che non è niente di che e anche per Consant.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

ma possibile che hanno sempre qualche problemino prima della partita?


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè è normale, specie dopo la dispendiosa partita con il Barca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2013)

Constant deve esserci, sarà fondamentale.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque sia Costant che Niang dovrebbero esserci senza problemi.La formazza potrebbe essere questa:
Abbiati
De Sciglio-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
Muntari-Montolivo-Nocerino
Boateng-Balotelli-Elsha


----------



## Principe (23 Febbraio 2013)

Niang e constant sono fondamentali fondamentali


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2013)

domani comunque voglio più pressione dalla fascia destra da constant ed el shaarawy  soprattutto il faraone nelle partite contro bologna e cagliari non ha quasi mai ricevuto la palla


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2013)

Sogno un 3-0 per noi con goal di: Balotelli, Muntari, Pazzini.


----------



## 2515 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Constant e Niang sono fondamentali perché allargano il gioco enormemente in fase offensiva, El Shaarawy tocca il doppio dei palloni quando ha Constant dietro di lui e Niang permette a terzini e centrocampisti di inserirsi con continuità e soprattutto salta l'uomo e va al cross con facilità. Sono assolutamente indispensabili, per questo allegri non ho dubbi che li schiererà, inoltre sono solo un po' acciaccati, non si sono mica infortunati. Una notte di riposo, un po' di cure il mattino e via in campo, tanto poi hanno una settimana per recuperare le forze prima della lazio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Febbraio 2013)

Aspettando il Derby di Milano |


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Febbraio 2013)

Senza Constant non ha nemmeno senso presentarsi allo stadio


----------



## Sheldon92 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Scusate se vado OT ma quest'ultima "perla" la devo condividere con voi amici...

Direttamente da Interfans:

"Italia 2.....derby di CL 10 anni fa....che squadra che avevamo....

N. Ruolo	Giocatore
1 P	Francesco Toldo
2 D	Iván Córdoba
3 A	Mohammed Kallon
4 D	Javier Zanetti (C)
5 C	Emre Belözoğlu
6 C	Cristiano Zanetti
7 C	Sérgio Conceição
8 C	Francisco Farinós
9 A	Hernán Crespo
10 C	Domenico Morfeo
11 C	Andrés Guglielminpietro
12 P	Alberto Fontana
13 D	Fabio Cannavaro
14 C	Luigi Di Biagio
15 D	Daniele Adani
16 D	Gonzalo Sorondo
17 D	Michele Serena
18 C	Stéphane Dalmat
19 A	Gabriel Batistuta[8]
20 A	Álvaro Recoba
22 C	Okan Buruk
23 D	Marco Materazzi
24 D	Carlos Gamarra
25 C	Matías Almeyda
26 D	Giovanni Pasquale[9]
27 P	Mathieu Moreau
30 A	Obafemi Martins[9]
31 D	Nelson Vivas
32 A	Christian Vieri
39 D	Salvatore Ferraro[10]
40 D	Luca Franchini[9]
41 C	Nicola Napolitano[9]
77 D	Francesco Coco

*questa squadra avrebbe dovuto vincere la champions nel 2003. ma sappiamo come una squadra fornita di un cul0 molto più grande del nostro sia riuscita a rubarci la finale".*

Delirio allo stato puro


----------



## sheva90 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosi x curiosità posso sapere quanto spendi di pullman?



100 euro


----------



## Doctore (24 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sogno un 3-0 per noi con goal di: Balotelli, Muntari, Pazzini.


serata orgasmica con un simile risultato 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma per il discorso neve come e' messa milano?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo Sky nell'inter potrebbe esserci la sorpresa Schelotto.Nel Milan è difficile il recupero di Costant.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky nell'inter potrebbe esserci la sorpresa Schelotto.Nel Milan è difficile il recupero di Costant.*



Non ci voleva assolutamente l'infortunio di Constant, si perde parecchio su quella fascia.


----------



## Doctore (24 Febbraio 2013)

c e desci non mi preoccupo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> 100 euro



bè io per fare 20 km ne spendo 12...non è poi nemmeno cosi tanta la differenza


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> c e desci non mi preoccupo.



è offensivamente il problema, constant assicura ad el shaarawy un'alternativa costante e constant salta spesso l'uomo, dando molte più opportunità in attacco per inserimenti e scambi rapidi. Senza di lui El Shaarawy è stato spesso ignorato dal nostro gioco e asserragliato dalla difesa avversaria quando riceveva palla perché era da solo. De Sciglio è prima difensore di tutto il resto, e sulla fascia mancina non è rapido come sulla destra perché ha sempre il dubbio se andare di prima col mancino o col destro e questo è uno svantaggio anche perché è uno a cui non viene facile saltare l'uomo sulla fascia mancina, non ha la stessa tranquillità in attacco. In difesa non mi preoccupo ma siamo noi che dobbiamo attaccare, quindi senza constant abbiamo un problema enorme.


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Constant ha un affaticamento o è un problema serio?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ci voleva assolutamente l'infortunio di Constant, si perde parecchio su quella fascia.



Comunque si deciderà all'ultimo sull'impiego di KC21 e comunque meglio avere giocatori al 100% che qualcuno con problemi che possono diventare infortuni seri. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma Constant ha un affaticamento o è un problema serio?



Affaticamento,altrimenti non sarebbe stato convocato.


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non possiamo permetterci di non avere spinta dalla fascia sinistra in una partita come questa, se probabilmente dovremo fare la partita privarci di Constant sarebbe oltremodo deleterio, con la Lazio sarebbe già diverso ma oggi è più importante.
Speriamo stringa i denti va.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Scusate se vado OT ma quest'ultima "perla" la devo condividere con voi amici...
> 
> Direttamente da Interfans:
> 
> ...




ma luca franchini(9) è quello che commenta il wrestling?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Scusate se vado OT ma quest'ultima "perla" la devo condividere con voi amici...
> 
> Direttamente da Interfans:
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

*Le probabili formazioni:*

Inter (4-3-2-1): Handanovic; Nagatomo, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, Zanetti; Kuzmanovic, Kovacic, Gargano; Guarin, Alvarez; Palacio.

Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio; Nocerino, Montolivo, Muntari; El Shaarawy, Balotelli, Boateng.


----------



## sheva90 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Arrivato a Milano... Dai ragazzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Scusate se vado OT ma quest'ultima "perla" la devo condividere con voi amici...
> 
> Direttamente da Interfans:
> 
> ...



non ho parole  nel loro vocabolario esiste solo la parola RUBARE, assurdo insomma rubiamo sempre  , loro vengono a parlare a noi di fondoschiena? ahahhahahahah ma per favore va che nel 2010 hanno rubato un sacco di partite sono ridicoli  insomma vogliono pure le CL di cartone ora  cioe la cosa assurda poi e che li non c'è uno che sia uno di sportivo sono come le pecorelle uno dice e il resto segue


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> serata orgasmica con un simile risultato
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ma per il discorso neve come e' messa milano?



io sono a 20km da milano...stanotte ha nevicato ma poco..è rimasta giu solo sui prati..per strada manco l'ombra


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;132085 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:*
> 
> Inter (4-3-2-1): Handanovic; Nagatomo, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, Zanetti; Kuzmanovic, Kovacic, Gargano; Guarin, Alvarez; Palacio.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio; Nocerino, Montolivo, Muntari; El Shaarawy, Balotelli, Boateng.



Ranocchia non dovrebbe farcela


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dai ma che ca*** voglio CONSTANT! Se attacchiamo con gli esterni bassi e gli esterni alti questi non capiscono NULLAHHH


----------



## Dexter (24 Febbraio 2013)

quel nocerino li' a destra è davvero una vergogna. speriamo constant recuperi,è fondamentale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè Nocerino????? Vabè, persa


----------



## Dexter (24 Febbraio 2013)

spero che flamini sia infortunato,perchè per preferire nocerino al francese bisogna essere ciechi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Perchè Nocerino????? Vabè, persa


Perche Flamini è rotto, e Niang non è al 100% dunque si è spostati boateng in quel ruolo abortoso di attaccante


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Perche Flamini è rotto, e Niang non è al 100% dunque si è spostati boateng in quel ruolo abortoso di attaccante



Ruolo ove ha giocato alla grande col Barca....


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ruolo ove ha giocato alla grande col Barca....



Boateng non ha fatto l'attaccante esterno, praticamente giocava da mezzala.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Perche Flamini è rotto, e Niang non è al 100% dunque si è spostati boateng in quel ruolo abortoso di attaccante



Non avevo visto non fosse nemmeno stato convocato, eppure sembrava roba da niente 

Io comunque metterei Boateng mezz'ala destra e inserirei Bojan, ma in effetti sarebbe una squadra troppo offensiva.. Però un gol più dell'inter sicuro lo fai!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe l'esempio col barca secondo me è esterno, ne senso li giocavamo con il 4-5-1 anzi 4-5-0 pazzini faceva il decimo difensore. Qui invece giocheremo a calcio non credo che faremo catenaccio, allora sara un problema. Boateng dopo al grande prova di Mercoledi oggi sicuramente si dara alla pausa.. Muntari poi è scopiatissimo. Parliamo di uno che veniva da un infortunio di 6 mesi


----------



## MisterBet (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ranocchia ci sarà, chi l'avrebbe mai detto! Neanche i convocati ha dato ieri l'Inter, ma si credono furbi?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Boateng non ha fatto l'attaccante esterno, praticamente giocava da mezzala.



Ma infatti,è un ruolo mascherato,perchè in fase offendiva fa l'attaccante esterno e si sposta talvolta al centro e in fase difensiva ripiega come 5° centrocampista,come fa Elsha d'altronde.
*
Oggi provino mattutino per Costant.Si spera di recuperarlo.*


----------



## peppe75 (24 Febbraio 2013)

finiamoli......sono quasi a terra....diamogli il colpo di graziaaa!!
e poi vedere esonerato boccuccia.....sarebbe una goduria!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe l'esempio col barca secondo me è esterno, ne senso li giocavamo con il 4-5-1 anzi 4-5-0 pazzini faceva il decimo difensore. Qui invece giocheremo a calcio non credo che faremo catenaccio, allora sara un problema. Boateng dopo al grande prova di Mercoledi oggi sicuramente si dara alla pausa.. Muntari poi è scopiatissimo. Parliamo di uno che veniva da un infortunio di 6 mesi



Tifo' la squadra fisicamente sta benissimo,l'inter ha anche un allenamento in meno di noi e il viaggio in romania.All'andata noi giocammo una sfida delicata in Russia e loro con le riserve in Azerbaijan eppure nonostante la sconfitta stavamo bene fisicamente.Quattro giorni,peraltro senza viaggi,sono abbastanza per recuperare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MisterBet ha scritto:


> Ranocchia ci sarà, chi l'avrebbe mai detto! Neanche i convocati ha dato ieri l'Inter, ma si credono furbi?



Ancora non si sa nulla,aspettiamo a dare notizie prima dei comunicati.


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

ve la faccio chiara? Senza constant e niang in campo perdiamo. Siamo 5 volte più deboli in attacco senza di loro, boateng fa i cavoli suoi, secondo centrocampista per tiri in porta in serie A e un solo gol! 65 tiri e un gol! MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO????
El shaarawy senza constant tocca un quarto dei palloni ed è sempre raddoppiato senza aiuto, poi si prende 5 in pagella, e ci credo che se lo prende, nessuno lo aiuta!
Senza quei due perdiamo quasi tutto il potenziale offensivo, considerando che l'unico è balotelli che con un centrocampo a 5 verrà ingabbiato da 3 avversari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ve la faccio chiara? Senza constant e niang in campo perdiamo. Siamo 5 volte più deboli in attacco senza di loro, boateng fa i cavoli suoi, secondo centrocampista per tiri in porta in serie A e un solo gol! 65 tiri e un gol! MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO????
> El shaarawy senza constant tocca un quarto dei palloni ed è sempre raddoppiato senza aiuto, poi si prende 5 in pagella, e ci credo che se lo prende, nessuno lo aiuta!
> Senza quei due perdiamo quasi tutto il potenziale offensivo, considerando che l'unico è balotelli che con un centrocampo a 5 verrà ingabbiato da 3 avversari.


Vero, Constant aiuta El Sharaawy e Niang apre a destra gli avversari, spero sul serio che giochino, altrimenti ci presentiamo con De Sciglio arrangiato e Boateng ala ?


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Di sicuro non vinceremo 3a0 e non siamo così superiori come qualcuno ha scritto, dopo il grande dispendio di energie di mercoledì prevedo una partita difficile, speriamo nella verve dei fenomeni che abbiamo in attacco altrimenti la vedo grigia.


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Febbraio 2013)

Si deve vincere prima di tutto a livello mentale. Fame di vittoria a mille. Per dare un dispiacere all'arrogante stramaccioni e l'ingrato cassano. Per la nostra classifica e perchè ne hanno già vinti abbastanza loro senza neanche meritare.

Mi auguro di vedere sia constant che niang, ma così non fosse, voglio una squadra che non molla nulla come con il barca.
Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Scusate, per quale assurdo motivo non gioca Niang?


----------



## MisterBet (24 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ve la faccio chiara? Senza constant e niang in campo perdiamo. Siamo 5 volte più deboli in attacco senza di loro, boateng fa i cavoli suoi, secondo centrocampista per tiri in porta in serie A e un solo gol! 65 tiri e un gol! MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO????
> El shaarawy senza constant tocca un quarto dei palloni ed è sempre raddoppiato senza aiuto, poi si prende 5 in pagella, e ci credo che se lo prende, nessuno lo aiuta!
> Senza quei due perdiamo quasi tutto il potenziale offensivo, considerando che l'unico è balotelli che con un centrocampo a 5 verrà ingabbiato da 3 avversari.



Ellamadonna...speriamo di perdere a tavolino allora...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ve la faccio chiara? Senza constant e niang in campo perdiamo. Siamo 5 volte più deboli in attacco senza di loro, boateng fa i cavoli suoi, secondo centrocampista per tiri in porta in serie A e un solo gol! 65 tiri e un gol! MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO????
> El shaarawy senza constant tocca un quarto dei palloni ed è sempre raddoppiato senza aiuto, poi si prende 5 in pagella, e ci credo che se lo prende, nessuno lo aiuta!
> Senza quei due perdiamo quasi tutto il potenziale offensivo, considerando che l'unico è balotelli che con un centrocampo a 5 verrà ingabbiato da 3 avversari.



Beh non che loro abbiano i fenomeni in campo eh...


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

ora sta nevicando parecchio qua


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ora sta nevicando parecchio qua



Sei di Milano?


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sei di Milano?



una ventina di chilometri da milano...le previsioni dicono che nel pomeriggio dovrebbe nevicare poco misto a pioggia...ma se va avanti cosi come sta nevicando ora per tutto il pomeriggio(non so se anche a milano stia nevicando cosi) secondo me non si gioca!


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2013)

è vero, nevica forte a milano ora, ecco una webcam


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ora sta nevicando parecchio qua



Per ora però credo non ci sia pericolo di rinvio.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se venisse rimandata per quando sarebbe? Domani?


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per ora però credo non ci sia pericolo di rinvio.



fidati che se va avanti cosi tutto il pomeriggio stasera non si gioca...ripeto però che essendo a una ventina di chilometri da milano non so se lì sia della stessa intensità la nevicata..dalla webcam mi sembra che nevichi molto meno rispetto a qua


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> è vero, nevica forte a milano ora, ecco una webcam



Sarò cieco io, ma non vedo neve..solo foschia mista a pioggia..


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sarò cieco io, ma non vedo neve..solo foschia mista a pioggia..



è che si aggiorna, poco fa era ben visibile la bufera


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma usciranno prima o poi sti benedetti convocati dell'Inter o vogliono andare avanti con sta farsa ancora per molto???


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ve la faccio chiara? Senza constant e niang in campo perdiamo. Siamo 5 volte più deboli in attacco senza di loro, boateng fa i cavoli suoi, secondo centrocampista per tiri in porta in serie A e un solo gol! 65 tiri e un gol! MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO????
> El shaarawy senza constant tocca un quarto dei palloni ed è sempre raddoppiato senza aiuto, poi si prende 5 in pagella, e ci credo che se lo prende, nessuno lo aiuta!
> Senza quei due perdiamo quasi tutto il potenziale offensivo, considerando che l'unico è balotelli che con un centrocampo a 5 verrà ingabbiato da 3 avversari.



Non giochiamo contro il Bayern.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma usciranno prima o poi sti benedetti convocati dell'Inter o vogliono andare avanti con sta farsa ancora per molto???



Ma è regolare sta cosa di non diramare i convocati??


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma è regolare sta cosa di non diramare i convocati??



Si.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

A Bergamo nevica di brutto,speriamo non salti.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che balls pero se viene rimandata.. abbiamo pure la lazie sabato.. speriamo non venga rimandata durante la settimana prossimo... Lazio, derby,genova e barcellona sarebbe massacrante...rischiamo di non andare al terzo posto e di uscire dalla CL


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si.



Comunque dicono che Ranocchia recupera, ma secondo me lo provano. Si farà male al 10'..


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non ci volevano questi fastidi, non tanto perchè non mi convince Boateng davanti, anzi...Il problema è che in mediana deve giocare Nocerino  cioè piuttosto faccio fare altri 90' a nonno Ambrosini.

E poi va be, senza Constant come si fa ? Dai Tunnelboy recupera.


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma usciranno prima o poi sti benedetti convocati dell'Inter o vogliono andare avanti con sta farsa ancora per molto???



Non è mica obbligatorio comunicare i convocati, tra l'altro la Lazio in Coppa Italia ha fatto la stessa cosa con la Juve.


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh non che loro abbiano i fenomeni in campo eh...



Quando i derby sono una m***a calcisticamente parlando la vince sempre l'inter in un modo o nell'altro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Constant dovrebbe aver finito il provino per vedere se può giocare e ancora non si dice niente, strano. La cosa mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Quando i derby sono una m***a calcisticamente parlando la vince sempre l'inter in un modo o nell'altro.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Constant dovrebbe aver finito il provino per vedere se può giocare e ancora non si dice niente, strano. La cosa mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ranocchia convocato.


Dite quel che volete ma io son contento, il Balo se lo mangia, ultimamente è davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ranocchia convocato.
> 
> 
> Dite quel che volete ma io son contento, il Balo se lo mangia, ultimamente è davvero imbarazzante.



Si ma Ranocchia sui calci d'angolo in attacco contro la nostra difesa su palla inattiva. 
Beh...... BEH..... B E H . . .


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma Ranocchia sui calci d'angolo in attacco contro la nostra difesa su palla inattiva.
> Beh...... BEH..... B E H . . .



Da corner riusciremmo a far segnare Maxi Moralez di testa, quindi 


E poi metti che Chivu ti piazzava il girello su punizione


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

adesso ha praticamente smesso!non credo proprio che la rimandino...anzi è praticamente impossibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Da corner riusciremmo a far segnare Maxi Moralez di testa, quindi
> 
> 
> *E poi metti che Chivu ti piazzava il girello su punizione*


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ha smesso di nevicare anche a BG,direi che quasi certamente si giuoca


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha smesso di nevicare anche a BG,direi che quasi certamente si giuoca



ma qua a ripreso a nevicare forte!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha smesso di nevicare anche a BG,direi che quasi certamente si giuoca



Io abito in provincia di Bergamo ed effettivamente ha smesso di nevicare da un'ora!


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

qua stanno venendo giù i fiocchi grossi come noci


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma il Toporagno allora ce la fa???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

secondo voi si gioca?


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> secondo voi si gioca?



si..


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma qua a ripreso a nevicare forte!



Ma non è che sei tu a portare sfiga?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

ROTFL,ha ripreso forte anche a BG.
Non si capisce una mazza


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

io adesso parto per lo stadio...bello imbottito e teso!speriamo che vada tutto bene!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io adesso parto per lo stadio...bello imbottito e teso!speriamo che vada tutto bene!



Ma alla fine si gioca???Nevica in modo copioso???


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Cioè se il campo è come quello di Bergamo meglio non giocare, non si vede una ****.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cioè se il campo è come quello di Bergamo meglio non giocare, non si vede una ****.



San Siro ha il terreno di gioco riscaldato no? In teoria se la neve non è molta si dovrebbe sciogliere.


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

Si gioca , cmq stasera bisogna vincere e stop sono scarsi e nn vogkio scuse dobbiamo vincere bene o male 1 o 3 goal di fortuna uguale bisogna vincere


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Febbraio 2013)

sono qua allo stadio..tranquilli sta piovendo e c'è giu poca neve


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> San Siro ha il terreno di gioco riscaldato no? In teoria se la neve non è molta si dovrebbe sciogliere.



Anche a Bergamo il campo era riscaldato oggi comunque...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Febbraio 2013)

riguardo alla formazione, sembra che giocherà Nocerino e Boateng per Niang.

in ogni caso *Daje Milan!*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Io Nocerino stasera lo tiferò e lo sosterrò, ma se alla fine la sua partita dovesse risultare per l'ennesima volta insufficiente...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dejan Stankovic a Sky: "E' la partita giusta per fare il cambio di marcia, per la svolta. Arriviamo da situazioni diverse: il Milan ha grande entusiasmo dopo aver battuto il Barcellona, l'Inter ha fatto qualche passo falso in campionato. Balotelli? Non penso a Mario. E' un grande giocatore e ha grandi margini di miglioramento, che neanche lui si immagina. Temo tutto il Milan, non solo lui".


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Febbraio 2013)

Niang lo mette nel secondo tempo sicuramente se non gioca dall'inizio. 
Centrocampo come? Muntari - Monto - Noce?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2013)

non finisce X dal 1999, stasera pareggiamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non finisce X dal 1999, stasera pareggiamo



dal 2004


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sono qua allo stadio..tranquilli sta piovendo e c'è giu poca neve



bene...cmq bisogna vincere a tutti i costi voglio il 2 posto


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bene...cmq bisogna vincere a tutti i costi voglio il *2 posto*




........almeno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ........almeno



almeno non facciamo i preliminari
Niang se non gioca subito entrerà nel secondo tempo


----------



## forzajuve (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera tifo per voi...dovete far pressione al Napoli...poi quelli li proprio non li sopporto..


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Stasera tifo per voi...dovete far pressione al Napoli...poi quelli li proprio non li sopporto..






In omnia pericula tasta testicula.

Il problema non sono quelle davanti, ma quelle dietro : 6 squadre tutte competitive, tranne il Catania, in 4 punti.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> dal 2004



Non sbaglio mai sui risultati del Milan, ma visto che mi hai costretto ad andare a verificare, eccoli... 

13.03.1999	Inter-Milan 2-2	Serie A	1998-99
23.10.1999	Inter-Milan 1-2	Serie A	1999-00
11.05.2001	Inter-Milan 0-6	Serie A	2000-01
21.10.2001	Inter-Milan 2-4	Serie A	2001-02
12.04.2003	Inter-Milan 0-1	Serie A	2002-03
05.10.2003	Inter-Milan 1-3	Serie A	2003-04
27.02.2005	Inter-Milan 0-1	Serie A	2004-05
11.12.2005	Inter-Milan 3-2	Serie A	2005-06
11.03.2007	Inter-Milan 2-1	Serie A	2006-07
23.12.2007	Inter-Milan 2-1	Serie A	2007-08
15.02.2009	Inter-Milan 2-1	Serie A	2008-09
24.01.2010	Inter-Milan 2-0	Serie A	2009-10
14.11.2010	Inter-Milan 0-1	Serie A	2010-11
06.05.2012	Inter-Milan 4-2	Serie A	2011-12

il pareggio di cui tu parli fu un Milan-Inter 0-0 del 2004

- - - Aggiornato - - -



forzajuve ha scritto:


> Stasera tifo per voi...dovete far pressione al Napoli...poi quelli li proprio non li sopporto..



ancora girano da queste parte sti gufi gobbi? non lo hanno capito che è il campionato è strafinito?


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io Nocerino stasera lo tiferò e lo sosterrò, ma se alla fine la sua partita dovesse risultare per l'ennesima volta insufficiente...



Beh ma quello chiaro, si spera sempre e si tifa sempre, a prescindere dal giocatore.


Poi partono gli insulti


----------



## forzajuve (24 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In omnia pericula tasta testicula.
> 
> Il problema non sono quelle davanti, ma quelle dietro : 6 squadre tutte competitive, tranne il Catania, in 4 punti.


 su dai mi pare che siate in netta ripresa...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh ma quello chiaro, si spera sempre e si tifa sempre, a prescindere dal giocatore.
> 
> 
> Poi partono gli insulti



Con Nocerino partono insulti a prescindere


----------



## Doctore (24 Febbraio 2013)

ranocchia e cassano giocano probabilmente...che penosa pretattica dell inter :O


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ranocchia e cassano giocano probabilmente...che penosa pretattica dell inter :O



Ora sì che i piani di Allegri sono stravolti


----------



## forzajuve (24 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non sbaglio mai sui risultati del Milan, ma visto che mi hai costretto ad andare a verificare, eccoli...
> 
> 13.03.1999	Inter-Milan 2-2	Serie A	1998-99
> 23.10.1999	Inter-Milan 1-2	Serie A	1999-00
> ...



Ma quale finito..si decidera tutto a Napoli..


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ranocchia e cassano giocano probabilmente...che penosa pretattica dell inter :O



Meglio, Ranocchia non si reggerà in piedi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Si comunque perdere 4 derby consecutivi mi farebbe star male


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

per me partita da schifo e la perdiamo pure, me la sono già messa via.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sono negativo, questi fanno pena tutto l'anno poi puntualmente contro di noi fanno la partita della vita. Un po come la Roma


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Febbraio 2013)

Senza Constant secondo me perdiamo davvero TROPPO. Non sono ironico, è vero.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Esatto il topastro è importantissimo. De sciglio con tutto il rispetto a sinistra non è il suo ruolo. E' un terzino destro. 
Occhio al duo meces zapata normalmente quando fanno una cosa giusta la partita seguente fanno un didastro....

Nocerino? Beh no comment


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Gli interisti giocheranno in ripartenza come abbiamo fatto noi col Barça... sono scaltri per vincere noi lo dobbiamo essere ancora di più.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto il topastro è importantissimo. De sciglio con tutto il rispetto a sinistra non è il suo ruolo. E' un terzino destro.
> Occhio al duo meces zapata normalmente quando fanno una cosa giusta la partita seguente fanno un didastro....
> 
> Nocerino? Beh no comment



Sportmediaset mette Costant tra i titolari.Sicuri che dia forfait o quantomeno non sia in panchina?


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Io la vedo male, molto male.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

E' clamoroso come solo noi non recuperiamo mai nessuno in extremis.. anzi =_=
ranocchia pare giochi invece <.<


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio una serata così, da Youtube:


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset mette Costant tra i titolari.Sicuri che dia forfait o quantomeno non sia in panchina?



Su sky hanno detto che non gioca

Abbiati
Abbata--zapata-Mexes-De sciglio
Nocerino-muntari-montolivo
Boateng-balo-el


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su sky hanno detto che non gioca
> 
> Abbiati
> Abbata--zapata-Mexes-De sciglio
> ...



Beh allora va in panca e comunque io sono fiducioso [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] dove sei???Diffondi l'ottimismo a questa mandria di auto-


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ho una brutta sensazione,speriamo bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho una brutta sensazione,speriamo bene.



Beh,tra te,Tifo'o e qualcun'altro mi sorprenderei del contrario.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se avessimo perso mercoledi, oggi avremmo vinto..


----------



## francylomba (24 Febbraio 2013)

la mia ex migliore amica su fb : " a me i milanisti generalmente mi stanno sui ********" .. Che la guerra abbia inizio , voglio vederla soffrire!


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,tra te,Tifo'o e qualcun'altro mi sorprenderei del contrario.





Il problema è che siamo i SUPER favoriti:la vittoria col Barça,il momentaccio dell'Inde,Balo....
È tutto troppo a nostro favore.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se avessimo perso mercoledi, oggi avremmo vinto..



No,se avessimo perso,tu avresti detto:"E' inutile giocare,siamo col morale sotto i tacchi,ne prendiamo 4675468393.....

Comunque parlando seriamente,almeno in queste sfide,cerchiamo di non diffondere il pessimismo,perchè certe volte,perdonatemi,ma risultate un tantino pesantucci.La tensione è già alta!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il problema è che siamo i SUPER favoriti:la vittoria col Barça,il momentaccio dell'Inde,Balo....
> È tutto troppo a nostro favore.



Questa è una partita da vincere, favoriti o meno.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,se avessimo perso,tu avresti detto:"E' inutile giocare,siamo col morale sotto i tacchi,ne prendiamo 4675468393.....
> 
> Comunque parlando seriamente,almeno in queste sfide,cerchiamo di non diffondere il pessimismo,perchè certe volte,perdonatemi,ma risultate un tantino pesantucci.La tensione è già alta!



Comunque se vuoi un po di ottimismo da me...contro l'anderlecht avevamo vinto 3-1 e ci siamo qualificati agli ottavi e domenica abbiamo vinto contro la rube


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque se vuoi un po di ottimismo da me...contro l'anderlecht avevamo vinto 3-1 e ci siamo qualificati agli ottavi e domenica abbiamo vinto contro la rube



Va meglio così.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque basta piangersi addosso, se si vuole giocare la cl l'anno prossimo si deve vincere. Altrimenti non presentiamoci!


----------



## pennyhill (24 Febbraio 2013)

MILAN: Abbiati, Abate, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio, Nocerino, Montolivo, Muntari, Boateng, Balotelli, El Shaarawy.

INTER: Handanovic; Zanetti, Juan Jesus, Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Gargano, Cambiasso, Alvarez, Guarin, Palacio, Cassano.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque basta piangersi addosso, se si vuole giocare la cl l'anno prossimo si deve vincere. Altrimenti non presentiamoci!



Esattamente


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio vedere "sangue e sabbia"


----------



## rossovero (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tesisssssssimo!


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ho trovato un prepartita arabo, dove c'è ospiti in studio cesare maldini e spillo altobelli XDDDDDDDD


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che ansia...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stephan El Shaarawy a Sky Sport: "Con l'Inter sarà una partita stra importante e speriamo di vincere. Io ho perso tre derby su tre e spero di rifarmi e come me la squadra. Siamo un gruppo unito e abbiamo sempre remato dalla parte del tecnico per fare questa rimonta eccezionale. Ora guardiamo avanti, al Napoli, nella speranza di raggiungerlo. Se poi così non sarà ce ne faremo una ragione. Io e Balotelli dobbiamo continuare così e lavorare per migliorare sempre di più l'intesa. Non siamo incompatibili".


----------



## pennyhill (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bah, la formazione di Strmaccioni mi sembra ridicola, con Cambiasso e Gargano.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato un prepartita arabo, dove c'è ospiti in studio cesare maldini e spillo altobelli XDDDDDDDD



E' quello di Al jaazera... vale 100 volte meglio sky


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dai dai dai dai dai, mangiamoceli. Voglio la tripletta di Boateng!


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tensione a mille. Sinceramente mi mancano le parole per qualsiasi disamina tattica. Al massimo mi viene un.. dai dai dai!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' quello di Al jaazera... vale 100 volte meglio sky



Prima o poi domineranno anche le TV italiane..


----------



## pennyhill (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' quello di Al jaazera... vale 100 volte meglio sky



Mi fido di te Tifo'o, anche se la presenze di un 80enne (per quanto solo  ) e di un analfabeta mi lasciano dubbioso.


----------



## Nivre (24 Febbraio 2013)

Confido in Balo... FORZA Milan.

Che palle però che non gioca il Boss.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nodo allo stomaco. Sto male, il derby è sempre il derby.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se blocchiamo le iniziative di Guarin abbiamo la partita in pugno.


----------



## Dexter (24 Febbraio 2013)

senza constant perdiamo tantissimo,de sciglio a sinistra è nullo,quasi preferisco antonini.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mi fido di te Tifo'o, anche se la presenze di un 80enne (per quanto solo  ) e di un analfabeta mi lasciano dubbioso.



Maldini? No no è un didastro... l'altra vota durante milan-barca nell'intervallo diceva che il Milan stava giocando male e non doveva pensare a difendersi perche non era la sua filosofia e bla bla bla


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dai gli manca milito, abbiamo fermato messi ..possiamo fermare quel panzone


----------



## francylomba (24 Febbraio 2013)

paura...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

coreografie brutte mamma mia

- - - Aggiornato - - -

uno dei due guardalinee pare costacurta


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sapata santo cielo


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Cominciano a picchiare i cani


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stiamo facendo la loro partita


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

El Sha


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Buono De Sciglio


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia de sci  se segnava....


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

L'asse '92


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle sto guardin

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Norcerino mamma mia che cancro


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino fai pena


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

daii sulleeey!


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

dietro non mi stanno piacendo i nostri, troppo molli. 

nocerino per ora conferma la sua inutilità.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dietro siamo ridicoli


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

nocerino non è normale... in difesa sta a guardare l'avversario a 2 metri


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Subito giallo eh? Juan Jesus ha fatto la stessa cosa poco fa


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Cassano fenomeno, noi scivoliamo solo.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Già un giallo


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Filippa se non prende un giallo all'inizio non è contento


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

ecco un'altro per niente normale... mexes


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Piede liftato di Boa


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Guarin fa quello che vuole

- - - Aggiornato - - -

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cosa aveva fatto de sciglio


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

boateng è tornato quello solito


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

No ragazzi basta, perchè scivoliamo tutti??????


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè scivolano tutti?!?!?


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ebbasta scivolareeeeee


----------



## chicagousait (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che hanno messo il sapone?? Scivolano tutti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

De Sciglio ottimo, ottimo, AVANTI


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma mortacci....cambiate i tacchetti.....

continuiamo a scivolare nei momenti clou.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Maledetto terreno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Questo cane è scivolato e si prende il fallo


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma quanto e' forte de sciglio?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

sapata che robaccia


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dormono dietro?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Zapata imbarazzante


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

sto zapata è proprio una capra.


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

sapata da rispedire al mittente.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

zAPATA è scandaloso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mexes ma dove va?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stefanoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

goolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

goooooooooolllllllll


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

gollllll


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che gol ha fatto di esterno fenomeno


----------



## chicagousait (24 Febbraio 2013)

goooolllllllll


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

C'è da dirlo, anticipo ECCEZIONALE di Zapata!


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fantastico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! che giocatore, D'ESTERNO!


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Reteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stephannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Gol bellissimo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il Faraone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Uomo di meeeeeeeeeeee Cassano uomo di meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il lancio di boateng è da cineteca


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

P.S. Chi dice che giochiamo male?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Imbarazzante quanto è libero De Sciglio di là, cosa avrebbe combinato il KEVIN?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino batte gli angoli???????????????


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma da quando nocerino batte gli angoli ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma ridalla a El ******aaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma come ha fatto a prenderla?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Yashin + Buffon + Cech + Gesù


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che ha preso?!?!?!?


----------



## chicagousait (24 Febbraio 2013)

cosa si è preso


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il miracolo della vita!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non potevamo averlo noi handanovic?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se vabbe


----------



## chicagousait (24 Febbraio 2013)

due volte


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non è possibile, dovevamo essere 3-4 a 0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non è possibile, LA DEVE METTERE DENTRO.. Cos'era quel tiro RIDICOLO???


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stiamo sprecando troppo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto handanovic ha fatto il patto con diavolo


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non ci posso credere!!!


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

che cul di M


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

dobbiamo fare il 2.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Noceerino fuori fuori fuori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma è malato Muntari? C'era bisogno?


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Occhio che restiamo in 10


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Si ma Nocerino avete visto che palla ha perso?


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino ci sta ammazzando in mezzo, è completamente inutile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo Leader.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

stiamo calmi con sti cartellini, già 2 a rischio rosso.


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma l' allenatore più forte del mondo quando lo mette niang? Daje allegri, svegliaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo sprecato troppo pero...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo chiuderla sennò questi si svegliano e noi non ne avremo più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

C'è bisogno del secondo goal.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non voleva nemmeno darglielo il giallo


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non è giallo questo ???


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ammonisce solo i nostri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Posizione Balo, dai dai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Balo, mi raccomando

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Ammonisce solo i nostri


L'ha ammonito Maryo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto nocericno è meglio che si nasonda


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

sto cassano di me, si chiama le punizioni da solo, è sempre in terra.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Boa, sta giocando benissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Mado se entrava


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma l' allenatore più forte del mondo quando lo mette niang? Daje allegri, svegliaaa



mi sembra che a sky abbiano detto che ieri in allenamento ha preso una botta ed era in dubbio, quindi non sarà al meglio.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle sto handanovic sta parando tutto


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

sto balotelli e' una bestia


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Alvarez sembra sembrava maradona


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Questo non lo ammonisce però


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma è impazzito riccardino ? stai calmo riky...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Cassano, ma l'avete visto? L'avete visto? Che essere abominevole


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati ed i suoi rinviiii


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Monto EROE


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Questo era un altro giallo!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Hanno entrambi i centrali ammoniti, puntare puntare puntare puntare


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Grande Boa, che carica!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bello Zapata, dopo un errore sempre aggressivo e in anticipo


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stiamo calmi. Stiamo molto calmi, che dovevamo essere sopra almeno 2 a 0.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

dai dai, potevamo stare benissimo sul 2 o 3 a 0. 

avanti così, considerando che il meglio lo diamo nei secondi tempi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo sbagliato troppo pero..bisognava concretizzare


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stiamo giocando decisamente meglio. Ma 1 a 0 non basta, è un risultato assolutamente stretto! Non molliamo e proviamo ad ammazzare la partita! Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ho paura, i gol mangiati si pagano, SEMPRE


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Primo tempo dominato,ma adesso basta cincischiare,è il momento del colpo di grazia.
Hanno sia Rospetto che Giovanni Gesù ammoniti,sia Elsha che Balo dovranno passare 45 minuti puntandoli uno contro uno.


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma quanto son scarsi, ho paura di un inculata però.


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dovevamo essere almeno 2 a 0... loro sono dei scarsoni. Grande Elsha per il gol, grande Boa per l'assist e per la grinta in ogni entrata, grande De Sciglio per la tecnica nei cross. In generale bene tutti, gran pressing e tanta cattiveria.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma montolivo eroe!!! ma perchè s'era incazzato così tanto??XDDDDD


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Buon primo tempra raddoppiamo e ammazziamoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nei contropiedi sono micidiali, bisogna stare attenti...con la coppia zapata mexes l'inciullata è vicina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

buono siamo in vantaggio, ma bisogna chiuderla subito sennò questi prendono coraggio


----------



## Djici (24 Febbraio 2013)

bene tutti, a parte nocerino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma montolivo eroe??? ma perchè s'era incazzato così tanto??XDDDDD



Cambiasso gli ha dato un calcetto mentre cadeva, da quanto ho capito


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Grandi noi, ma Inter inguardabile, con un grandissimo Gargano


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma montolivo eroe!!! ma perchè s'era incazzato così tanto??XDDDDD



Ha fatto bene... lui era già a terra e Cambiasso lo ha colpito 2-3 volte con calcetti allo stomaco...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Grandi noi, ma Inter inguardabile, con un grandissimo Gargano



ognuno ha il suo nocerino  complimenti anche a straminchioni che continua a tenere nagatopo su de sciglio e ogni volta lo buca  speriamo continui così


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vero Nocerino peggiore in campo. Corre a vuoto non si capisce cosa stia facendo..rivoglio flamini


----------



## smallball (24 Febbraio 2013)

incredibile cio' che ha fatto handanovic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Potevamo sul serio stare 3-0, che rabbia


----------



## Nivre (24 Febbraio 2013)

E' poi dicono che abbiamo cu.lo... Ma ***** cane dovevamo stare sul 3 a zero per noi adesso. 

Perche Balo perchè 
Elsha

Miglior in campo Montolivo e De Sciglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

Cambiasso è da prenderlo a schiaffi in faccia
quel cavolo di Handanovic sta parando di tutto
dobbiamo puntare quei 2 caproni che sono ammoniti e Mexes sta giocando benissimo, ma deve stare attento perchè è diffidato


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> incredibile cio' che ha fatto handanovic



il colpo di testa sopratutto... l'avevo già vista dentro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

De Sciglio pure sta facendo un partitone...Zapata ottimo per adesso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Boateng pure oggi sta facendo il mostro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Si scalda M'Baye, magari esce Nocefogna


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Si scalda M'Baye, magari esce Nocefogna



speriamo!!! tutti gli attacchi dell'inter son partiti dalla sua zona... essere inutile!!! 1 mese fa non avrei mai detto che rimpiangevo il tuo amico nell'avatar


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Abate punta come un forsennato!!


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia l'avevo vista dentro.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle sti fumogeni non se vede niente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sti intetristi.. Non si vede nulla!!! Ma che animali incivili...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Madò non ci voleva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ce la mettono.


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

questa squalifica di monto per la prossima che e' proprio contro la lazie non ci voleva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna ma non si vede niente...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

non si vede una mazza con sta nebbia.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Era diffidato? Che balls


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che tristi sti interisti, perdono e annebbiano il campo... Mammamia che gente triste


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle sti fumogeni. Ancora vanno in giro i fumogeni....


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non si vede niente e basta squalificassero sti incivili


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma son fumogeni o nebbia???


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fumogeni


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che difesa di ME**A


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia il fascista cosa ha preso.....

svegliaaaaaaaaaaaa abbiamo iniziato da schifo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia, fascista


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che parata!


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

avevamo la partita in pugno, bastava chiuderla con una delle molte occasioni sprecate...e ora si rischia


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Pareggio questione di minuti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Balooooo  li deride


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

si son sentiti benissimo ululati per muntari prima e balotelli dopo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino maddai che piedacci


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Giovanni Gesù ma dove vai.


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Cooosa???


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

giovanni gesù graziato dal doppio giallo.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

palesi cori razzisti... e non fanno nulla VERGOGNA


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

fossi la Sky farei causa a chi deve assicurarsi che non ci siano fumogeni... non è possibile 10 minuti senza vedere nulla... 

cmq parlando della partita ora dobbiamo coprirci... il raddoppio lo dovevamo fare nel primo tempo adesso è giusto coprirsi e non rischiare contropiedi


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle sto Handanovic pero


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

c'è troppo nervosismo... dobbiamo giocare con calma e con cervello


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che scarpata in testa da Baloooooo


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Balo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Due giocatori dell'Inter a terra alle spalle e Balotelli che se ne va in piedi: like a boss


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

hanno rotto le palle con sti cori contro balo, quanto godrei se segnasse....


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Poteva colpirlo pure un trattore tanto non faceva passare nulla lo stesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino ahahahahhahahahahahaha

fuori fiori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Giochiamo sul velluto, che bello.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocino imbarazzante. Boateng super!


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

noce


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Cessoooooooo esciiii


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino..........................


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

voglio niang, quando cacchio entra ?


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

allegriii metti Niaaang!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

I rinvii di abbiati

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Lo sapevo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi, Schelotto


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto pezzente. Ma come si fa?


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna, quel cesso di Schelotto....


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Finita


----------



## Djici (24 Febbraio 2013)

non ci voleva... non si possono sbagliare cosi tanti gol...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il pressing di Nocerino su Nagatomo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati ovviamente seduto sul cesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

C'è tempo, andiamo a fargliene un altro, mannaggia il mondo...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma guarda quel cane di nocino che fa crossare nagatopo in tutta libertà, ma come si faaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino sta a guardare


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma si sapeva dai quando sbaglia 19939 palle gol...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

pure mexes era andato a *******


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

S'è gasato sto Chinotto, guarda come corre... bah


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sta camminando Nocerino cammina!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Adesso attaccano pure ? Vogliamo farci fare il 2-1 ? Per piacere su, mandiamoli a casa sti pezzenti...


----------



## Ghantz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sti ***** di cambi


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

2 derby stradominati e rischiamo di uscirne con un pugno di mosche. 

mamma che rabbia.


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma si sapeva dai quando sbaglia 19939 palle gol...



Esatto, ora c'è il rischio di prenderne un secondo. Speriamo nel pareggio và


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Questi ripartono e lui torna camminando, una cosa indecorosa.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

allegri svegliati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto maiale sempre a terra, SEMPRE A TERRA


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Cazzano sta sempre per terra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma per piacere, sto panzarotto.... quale fallo dio bono


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma i cambi?????


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il fenomeno in panca che non fa i cambi, vediamo se riusciamo a perderla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe da, se ci va bene finisce 1-1, che palle...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

muntari mi sembra palesemente stanco.


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

eh si un vero genio allegri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dentro Niang dai...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

I cambi?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

E Nocefogna in campo, e NoceFOGNA in campo


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma togli Nocerino santo dio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Mi ha sentito


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

80esimo.... un po prima no..


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

mah, avrei tolto noce.


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma un derby lo riusciamo a vincere? che bolle


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ha sentito



o magari sei tu allegri


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari è scoppiato...ma lo cambia o no?


----------



## Djici (24 Febbraio 2013)

ha paura di perderla?

dentro niang e fuori nocerino... con boateng che va piu indietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

M'baye ma ndo vai che sei solo, dai su...


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

strafalcioni ha un deretano assurdo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

SSSanetti si dopa giusto per il Derby


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non riusciamo più a costruire un'azione decente, siamo scoppiati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Niente oh, sembrano rinati, ma quanto si stanno sbattendo, mah...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

hanno mollato... senza parole... allegri sei un incapace!! meriti l'esonero


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo scoppiati dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Paghiamo il non avergliene infilato un altro nel primo tempo, questi sono i risultati... uno sterile 1-1.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stanchezza post-Barça... Non corriamo più


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cosa c'entra Allegri? Ci siamo mangiati 200 gol nel primo tempo...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abata ed i suoi cross


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non puoi andare avanti che ti buttano a terra che palle


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

speriamo he non faccia entrare trattore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dai dai e sfruttate il calcio d'angolo almeno...


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Strafalcioni ha più c. che anima


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Schelotto, il solito scarsone che fa il fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nocinutile...


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cosa fai Allegriiiii


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma schelotto l'ha presa di braccio o sbaglio ?


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

nocerino l'anticalcio proprio


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che scaeso so bajan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Si son chiusi a riccio, giustamente. Sti cani, son 4 derby


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo morti ormai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Handanovic non sbaglia nulla, non lo potevamo prendere noi, noooo


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

handanovic e' un mostro


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma schelotto l'ha presa di braccio o sbaglio ?



No con la schiena


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

sto handanovic le ha prese tutte maledetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

È andata dai... stupidi noi a non chiuderla nel primo, impossibile resistere con un solo goal di vantaggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se, ne voleva fare un altro Chinotto...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan puo tornare al barcellona


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

******** noi, andassero tutti a cahare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini sei entrato per? Ah far vincere l'Inter, ok


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Devono pure chiudere in avanti ? Boh


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

No ma riscattiamo Bojan


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma dai come si fa a voler riscattare bojan? che cesso...si dribbla da solo


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

finita. 1 a 1


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)

bojan 15 milioni.....se come no.  

bah, come buttare nel cesso una partita dominata.


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

si ma che gol di ***** abbiam preso? Dai non si può prendere sti gol, assurdo, schelotto poi lol, ci meritiamo di perdere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan imbarazzante


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Bojan....bah


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe 1-1 dai non è male. Dobbiamo vincere contro la Lazio


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2013)

va beh dai..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

E sono 4... l'anno prossimo gli dobbiamo aprire il ****, *****.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dal blog ----) Schelotto risponde ad El Shaarawy: E’ 1-1 tra Inter e Milan |


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Gli scontri diretti di Allegri, alè


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Meritavamo di vincere ma come al solito prendiamo dei gol incredibili.


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Come temevo abbiamo pagato il pressing fin troppo feroce del primo tempo... siamo anche stati molto sfortunati, almeno 4-5 volte la palla non è filtrata o è stata deviata per una questione di centimentri. Purtroppo se c'è una sola regola nel calcio che vale è quella che dice "quando si sbaglia un gol si paga". Male Balo e malissimo Nocerino... gli altri hanno fatto quello che hanno potuto... poi è risaputo che contro di noi i portieri diventano delle divinità


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

CVD,ottocento occasioni sprecate nel primo tempo e poi ci fa gol SCHELOTTO.


----------



## Snake (24 Febbraio 2013)

Chiaramente 2 punti persi


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli ammazzati però.... ma mexes è il peggio, basta.


----------



## Alex (24 Febbraio 2013)

peccato perdere una partita che avremmo dovuto portare a casa nel primo tempo


----------



## Ghantz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che pena dai....dovevamo vincerla sto Derby...son due anni quasi che non ne vinciamo uno....poi questi cambi sempre all'ottantesimo.....insulsi


----------



## robs91 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Due punti buttati contro un Inter bollitissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2013)

Schelotto.... abbiamo fatto segnare Schelotto.... 
Un altro cesso resuscitato da aggiungere nella lista dei vari Amauri e Cissè.

Non ho mica capito l'ingresso di Bojan negli ultimi cinque minuti. Deleterio.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se non vinci contro la Lazio addio terzo posto


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se nn la chiudi è chiaro che poi va a finire così


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri sei un incapace totale!!! Ti sei fatto fregare a stramaccioni... Non c'ha capito NIENTE nel secondo tempo!! Niente di niente... Nocerino che doveva uscire al 45° per ambrosini per stare da subito più coperti!!! Nagatomo a sinistra aveva le praterie e non ha fatto niente per cambiare le cose... E poi cosa mandi la squadra tutta in attacco... cioè s'è preso go su una ripartenza!!! meriti l'esonero incapace


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2013)

che sfiga assurda, mexes via


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se si considera solo questa partita è giusto arrabbiarsi per la mancata vittoria... ma se si considera anche le partite precedenti e sopratutto quella col Barça questo risultato ci può anche stare... qualche punto prima o poi dovevamo lasciarlo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Schelotto.... abbiamo fatto segnare Schelotto....
> Un altro cesso resuscitato da aggiungere nella lista dei vari Amauri e Cissè.
> 
> Non ho mica capito l'ingresso di Bojan negli ultimi cinque minuti. Deleterio.



Dobbiamo ringraziare i nostri difensori sempre attenti.


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

In queste 2 partite l'obiettivo erano 4 punti, dopo la Champions era arduo pensare di poterne fare di più anche se stasera meritavamo molto di più noi.
Pari che non cambia molto, l'inter rimane lì ma è una squadra che per il terzo posto dovrà sperare in un miracolo, l'importante era non perdere ed è 2 mesi che veniamo battuti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

In queste 2 partite l'obiettivo erano 4 punti, dopo la Champions era arduo pensare di poterne fare di più anche se stasera meritavamo molto di più noi.
Pari che non cambia molto, l'inter rimane lì ma è una squadra che per il terzo posto dovrà sperare in un miracolo, l'importante era non perdere ed è 2 mesi che veniamo battuti.


----------



## Snake (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan ridicolo a certi livelli


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

La squadra ha giocato bene per 60 minuti,poi il crollo fisico.Loro sono scarsi e finiranno a 10 punti come minimo,però qualche cambio poteva esser fatto prima.Non sono contento,ovviamente siamo più forti e dovevamo vincere però è andata così,almeno rimangano dietro.


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2013)

L'inter ha ladrato. I nostri hanno sprecato. 

Stramaccioni batte il Allegri. Nel secondo tempo ha preso le misure perfettamente e acciuga rimasto immobile fino 85°. Il fenomeno della panca. Ovviamente non è mancato il processo "meccanico" di sostituzione di El Shaarawi, l'uomo più sostituito della serie A.


----------



## Nivre (24 Febbraio 2013)

Eravamo più forti e dovevamo vincere, invece il solito derby di m.... ma andate a fare in c....

Allegri e i suoi cambi


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bergomi uomo piccolo piccolo: "L'Inter ci ha messo il cuore, il pareggio è il risultato giusto"... bah


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

Avessero almeno fatto un bel gol non sarei così adirato, invece no, schelotto in scioltezza a caso fa girare troppo i maroni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non è mancato il processo "meccanico" di sostituzione di El Shaarawi, l'uomo più sostituito della serie A.



A me questa cosa ha fatto infuriare più della cavolata di Mexes.
Inaccettabile, incomprensibile.
Per far giocare una manciata di minuti Bojan poi....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

incavolato nero perchè dovevamo chiuderla


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il risultato ci può pure stare, però mi fa ********* il fatto che abbiamo preso il tredicesimo gol di testa da Schelotto tra l'altro. Vergognoso.


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri lasciamolo stare, è impedito non cè altra spiegazione, i cambi più assurdi mai visti, ma nonostante ciò l'avremmo vinta in scioltezza se non era per sciagura mexes.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati 6.5, bravo nelle uscite e ottima parata su Guarin

Abate 6.5, spinge e difende bene
Zapata 6.5, ottima guardia
Mexes 5, buona partita ma si perde Schelotto sul gol
De Sciglio 6, fa media tra il 7 del primo tempo e il 5 del secondo in cui è stato troppo molle

Nocerino ZUEEEEEEE 2, vergognati verme
Montolivo 8, migliore in campo
Muntari 5, visibilmente stanco
Boateng 7.5

El Shaarawy 7, gran gran gran gol
Balotelli 4, quel gol che manco Pazzini ubriaco sbagliava


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2013)

il solito allegri che ha fatto di tutto per pareggiare
o meglio non ha fatto niente per non far pareggiare un'inter ai minimi termini

Inizio a dubitare che le partite tatticamente all'inizio le prepari lui, se no non si spiega come non sia in grado di prendere decisioni tattiche a partita in corso


----------



## Harvey (24 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> L'inter ha ladrato. I nostri hanno sprecato.
> 
> Stramaccioni batte il Allegri. Nel secondo tempo ha preso le misure perfettamente e acciuga rimasto immobile fino 85°. Il fenomeno della panca. Ovviamente non è mancato il processo "meccanico" di sostituzione di El Shaarawi, l'uomo più sostituito della serie A.



Concordo sulla tua analisi circa l'immobilismo di Allegri ma dire che Stramaccioni ha vinto la partita mi sembra esagerato, cioè Guarin sulla fascia era da esonero istantaneo...

Comunque se non avessimo pagato la stanchezza la si portava a casa comunque, peccato le palle gol sciupate da Balo nel primo tempo.

Nocerino comunque mai più in campo, non attacca e non difende, INUTILE.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Febbraio 2013)

Mandiamo via Mexes e Nocerino dal Milan per favore. Di una scarsezza inaudita 
Partita buttata via da polli, che piu' polli non si puo'.


----------



## folletto (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non si può regalare un gol così nel derby, NON SI PUO', assurdo. Che cappella collettiva della difesa con l'aiuto di Nocerino che ha lasciato crossare indisturbato quel cesso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo regalato un derby a questi esseri vergognosi.

Abbiamo preso gol da quel figlio di levriera lasciva di SCHELOTTO. Rendetevi conto

Abbiamo schierato per 94 minuti in campo NOCERINO, è una cosa folle davvero. 

Sono incazzato come una besta


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma ce la faremo a fare un derby senza una ***** di papera? io non ne posso più


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stavolta veramente non ho capito cosa pensasse Allegri... nessuno cambio praticamente fino a fine partita per poi mettere Bojan (che per l'ennesima volta ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile in 10 minuti) e Ambro... Il bello è che non ha nemmeno considerato di togliere Nocerino che non aveva nemmeno la forza per passaggi di 2 metri


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2013)

bojan è scarso forte, non facciamo la cacata di riscattarlo


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo regalato un derby a questi esseri vergognosi.
> 
> Abbiamo preso gol da quel figlio di levriera lasciva di SCHELOTTO. Rendetevi conto
> 
> ...



+1 con stima.


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

ennesima occasione persa dell'anno. primo tempo che doveva finire 3 a 0, e la partita finisce 1 a 1. Grandissimo lo stratega mondiale Allegri, cambi dal 80 esimo in poi, speriamo che non ce lo rubino


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non vinci contro la Lazio addio terzo posto



Se pareggiassimo rimaniamo sempre a 2 punti,quindi non è finita un bel nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2013)

è andato tutto storto, De Sciglio stratosferico a sinistra

Max sarà fuori di sè... La colpa è più degli errori dei singoli che sua.


----------



## Harvey (24 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se pareggiassimo rimaniamo sempre a 2 punti,quindi non è finita un bel nulla.



Ancora deve vincere col Pescara la Lazio...

Comunque Schelotto dice che il pari è stretto per loro


----------



## chicagousait (24 Febbraio 2013)

Io mi sento derubata di questo pareggio


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non abbiamo una difesa che dia sicurezza al reparto e già il resto della squadra non è fenomenale sulle palle alte. Ogni tanto Mexes, Zapata e compagnia illudono con grandi prestazioni, ma ciò non basta. Abbiamo regalato un gol a Schelotto di testa, facendogli fare una rete da bomber e la sua commozione successiva, penso sintetizzi tutto ciò che ho appena detto.


----------



## Graxx (24 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo fatto una gran partita...poi il solito **** dell'inter che tra andata (gol di montolivo annullato) e ritorno (due tiri in porta contro il ns stradominio) ci ha tolto troppi punti...il terzo posto è difficile ma non perchè non siamo abbastanza forti...anzi....ma perchè stiamo rincorrendo da troppo...abbiamo un ritmo esagerato...se riusciamo a continuare cosi ben venga...ma è difficile...cmq viviamo alla giornata...dimentichiamo il derby e sotto con la lazio sabato sera...


----------



## Schism75 (24 Febbraio 2013)

É tornato Allegri. In sequenza:

1. Cambi che definire tardivi é fargli un complimento, nonostante alcuni giocatori fossero calati dopo i primi 10 minuti della ripresa.
2. Cambi folli al solito. Rimane dentro Muntari, che era stanchissimo, poco lucido e ammonito, ma non Boateng che era in buona serata e ancora con buona gamba. Esce stephan che stava giocando bene, e che non sembrava stanco per far posto a quell'inutile nano spagnolo, facendolo per di piú giocare in una posizione a lui non adatta, ossia sull'esterno.
3. La squadra al massimo ha 60 minuti di benzina a buoni livelli. Ma possibile mai? É il terzo anno che é cosí. Ma a che serve allora partire a mille seppoi ti ritrovi in ginocchio? Cambiare impostazione no? E non tiriamo fuori la storia della partita di mercoledi, perché aggravia ancora di più la posizione del tecnico.

Mah.

Per il resto pessima partita di Balo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

2 punti buttati abbiamo dominato,abbiamo sprecato troppo nel primo tempo e ovviamente super portiere  detto questo sono fiduciosa per il 3° posto questa inter e penosa penosa


----------



## hiei87 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Mai una volta che si parta favoriti in partite come questa e che si rispettino i favori...ogni volta dobbiamo far resuscitare anche i morti.
Schelotto che segna, nagatopo che fa l'assist, cambiasso e zanetti che ormai giocano bene due partite l'anno....
Va bene la riconoscenza per quanto fatto mercoledì, ma stasera me li magnerei tutti...per le bestemmie che sto tirando si è già dimesso anche il prossimo papa


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2013)

io non sono d'accordo con le critiche ad Allegri sui cambi: è un luogo comune che fare i cambi = giocare meglio, invece non è sempre così... quando schiacci l'inter così diventa difficile scegliere chi cambiare (IO per esempio avrei tolto Balotelli, se Allegri lo avesse fatto sarebbe stato esonerato in questo momento), il pareggio è arrivato nel momento peggiore possibile e a quel punto psicologicamente è dura per qualsiasi giocatore e i cambi centrano poco. 

Handanovic è stato davvero eccezionale.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mai una volta che si parta favoriti in partite come questa e che si rispettino i favori...ogni volta dobbiamo far resuscitare anche i morti.
> Schelotto che segna, nagatopo che fa l'assist, cambiasso e zanetti che ormai giocano bene due partite l'anno....
> Va bene la riconoscenza per quanto fatto mercoledì, ma stasera me li magnerei tutti...per le bestemmie che sto tirando si è già dimesso anche il prossimo papa



Schelotto è un miracolato dai nostri "impeccabili" difensori...


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Quando trovi il portiere avversario che para di tutto, non puoi recriminare su niente


----------



## folletto (24 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è andato tutto storto, De Sciglio stratosferico a sinistra
> 
> Max sarà fuori di sè... La colpa è più degli errori dei singoli che sua.



Però almeno un cambio a centrocampo lo doveva fare molto prima (qualcuno al posto di Nocerino, pessimo, e poi anche di Muntari), secondo me è stato un errore abbastanza grave. Poi è chiaro che le colpe sono anche di chi era in campo, soprattutto sul gol


----------



## peppe75 (24 Febbraio 2013)

io mi inca***** per Mexes ma quello che mi fa inca*+++*è Allegri il primo cambio all'80.....ma si può! io al secondo tempo subito avrei fatto qualche cambio...il primo tempo dovevamo vincere 0-3...


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Con Mexes segnerei pure io sulle palle alte.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Schelotto è un miracolato dai nostri "impeccabili" difensori...



Sì, infatti non sono loro ad essere usciti dalle tombe, ma noi a farli resuscitare...è per questo che brucia...


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sì ma togliere elsha che era il migliore dei nostri in avanti è da fuori di testa dai, non c'ha una logica


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti non sono loro ad essere usciti dalle tombe, ma noi a farli resuscitare...è per questo che brucia...



Il prossimo anno la società deve mettere mano alla difesa, con oggi sono 13 gol presi di testa.


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Febbraio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Però almeno un cambio a centrocampo lo doveva fare molto prima (qualcuno al posto di Nocerino, pessimo, e poi anche di Muntari), secondo me è stato un errore abbastanza grave. Poi è chiaro che le colpe sono anche di chi era in campo, soprattutto sul gol



di centrocampisti in panchina c'erano ambrosini e traorè.purtroppo il centrocampo è il reparto in cui la rosa è più deficitaria.vale per i titolari tranne montolivo e per le riserve.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Con la Lazio bisogna fare i 3 punti assolutamente, anche se sarà dura. Noi gli scontri diretti raramente li vinciamo.


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Concordo sulla tua analisi circa l'immobilismo di Allegri ma dire che Stramaccioni ha vinto la partita mi sembra esagerato, cioè Guarin sulla fascia era da esonero istantaneo...
> 
> Comunque se non avessimo pagato la stanchezza la si portava a casa comunque, peccato le palle gol sciupate da Balo nel primo tempo.
> 
> Nocerino comunque mai più in campo, non attacca e non difende, INUTILE.



Sbagliare la formazione ci sta. Però poi ha saputo rattoppare la squadra a dovere. Allegri invece si è stato fermo.
Oggi noi eravamo più forti e più informa dell'Inter.


----------



## yelle (24 Febbraio 2013)

dopo una partita azzeccata Allegri torna nella mediocrità di sempre insieme ad alcuni suoi fidi giocatori (leggi: Mexes e Mortovivo).
Qualcuno gli dica che se utilizza solo due dei tre cambi non vince alcuna bambolina, e che non è vietato farli prima del 78'. Boateng e Muntari era dal 65' circa che non si reggevano in piedi, ma lui ne toglie solo uno, e solamente a pochi minuti dalla fine. Oltretutto preferisce togliere El Shaarawy, l'unico che ti va a prendere la palla e ti copre anche in fase difensiva, che non Balotelli, che ha deciso di cannare proprio la partita di stasera.
Questa partita l'ha buttata nel cesso lui più di tutto, altro che.
Per non parlare del fatto che ci sentiamo sempre in dovere di miracolare i cessi più cessi. Questa sera è toccato a Schelotto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> dopo una partita azzeccata Allegri torna nella mediocrità di sempre insieme ad alcuni suoi fidi giocatori (leggi: Mexes e Mortovivo).
> Qualcuno gli dica che se utilizza solo due dei tre cambi non vince alcuna bambolina, e che non è vietato farli prima del 78'. Boateng e Muntari era dal 65' circa che non si reggevano in piedi, ma lui ne toglie solo uno, e solamente a pochi minuti dalla fine. Oltretutto preferisce togliere El Shaarawy, l'unico che ti va a prendere la palla e ti copre anche in fase difensiva, che non Balotelli, che ha deciso di cannare proprio la partita di stasera.
> Questa partita l'ha buttata nel cesso lui più di tutto, altro che.
> Per non parlare del fatto che ci sentiamo sempre in dovere di miracolare i cessi più cessi. Questa sera è toccato a Schelotto.


A me Montolivo è piaciuto, chi mi ha fatto incaxxare molto è stato Boateng. E' troppo lezioso, il gol preso è stato per una sua palla persa perchè voleva fare il fenomeno con un dribbling discutibile. Poi vabè la difesa purtroppo è quella che è e lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## Tobi (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma su ragazzi non c è da allarmarsi cosi, eravamo favoriti infatti sul campo doveva finire il primo tempo almeno 3-0 per noi, la sfortuna e la bravura di handanovic si sono messi di traverso, nel secondo tempo una leggerezza di mexes ha permesso il pareggio, che sarebbe stato un 1-3 se avessimo capitalizzato quelle palle gol.
C'è poco da rimproverare abbiamo fatto una grande partita nonostante la sfida di mezzo contro il barcellona, stiamo praticando un gioco molto buono per quello che è il valore della rosa, si vede un identità e dei meccanismi che prima non c erano affatto.
Questa partita è andata cosi, magari la prossima giochiamo male ma facciamo un tiro stupido e vinciamo. 
Molto fiducioso per il raggiungimento di un posto in champions


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> dopo una partita azzeccata Allegri torna nella mediocrità di sempre insieme ad alcuni suoi fidi giocatori (leggi: Mexes e Mortovivo).
> Qualcuno gli dica che se utilizza solo due dei tre cambi non vince alcuna bambolina, e che non è vietato farli prima del 78'. Boateng e Muntari era dal 65' circa che non si reggevano in piedi, ma lui ne toglie solo uno, e solamente a pochi minuti dalla fine. Oltretutto preferisce togliere El Shaarawy, l'unico che ti va a prendere la palla e ti copre anche in fase difensiva, che non Balotelli, che ha deciso di cannare proprio la partita di stasera.
> Questa partita l'ha buttata nel cesso lui più di tutto, altro che.
> Per non parlare del fatto che ci sentiamo sempre in dovere di miracolare i cessi più cessi. Questa sera è toccato a Schelotto.



No no per carità rivediti la partita Montolivo ha fatto una partita strepitosa ha finito troppo stanco ma è' stato mostruoso


----------



## Schism75 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Sì ma togliere elsha che era il migliore dei nostri in avanti è da fuori di testa dai, non c'ha una logica


é questo che contesto ad allegri. Non é possibile fare sti cambi. E se proprio devi, metti Pazzini, ma non bojan.


----------



## Devil May Cry (24 Febbraio 2013)

Parlare male di Montolivo è come dire che Megan Fox sia un cesso.
E' andata male a noi e bene a loro.Capita è il calcio!

Allegri è il solito babbo di sempre..Doveva levare Muntari al 60esimo e Boateng al 70esimo...C'è arrivato troppo tardi come sempre..Senza contare che Nocerino è stato il peggiore in campo.


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2013)

Si spera che Nocerino non veda mai più il campo da qui a fine stagione, non ci mette nemmeno più la rabbia agonistica che lo contraddistingueva l'anno scorso, svogliato, lento, con la testa altrove, un giocatore inutile in tutto e per tutto.
Comunque prima di Milan Lazio l'inter avrebbe dovuto approfittare stasera per mettere il becco davanti e poi sperare nel colpaccio a Catania, secondo me sono semplicemente andati oltre stasera e torneranno nella mediocrità assoluta dalla prossima partita salvo ennesimo miracolo.
4 punti tra oggi e sabato, e passa il dolore.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma su ragazzi non c è da allarmarsi cosi, eravamo favoriti infatti sul campo doveva finire il primo tempo almeno 3-0 per noi, la sfortuna e la bravura di handanovic si sono messi di traverso, nel secondo tempo una leggerezza di mexes ha permesso il pareggio, che sarebbe stato un 1-3 se avessimo capitalizzato quelle palle gol.
> C'è poco da rimproverare abbiamo fatto una grande partita nonostante la sfida di mezzo contro il barcellona, stiamo praticando un gioco molto buono per quello che è il valore della rosa, si vede un identità e dei meccanismi che prima non c erano affatto.
> Questa partita è andata cosi, magari la prossima giochiamo male ma facciamo un tiro stupido e vinciamo.
> Molto fiducioso per il raggiungimento di un posto in champions


Quoto,siamo nettamente più forti delle altre e finiremo quantomeno terzi,ne sono straconvinto.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

*abbiati 7* per l'intervento su non ricordo chi... incolpevole sul gol
*abate 6* spinge pochino rispetto a desci
*zapata 5,5* è sempre quel poco in ritardo che mette in difficoltà tutta la difesa
*mexes 4 *è saltato 2 metri avanti a quell'incapace di schelotto... la palla l'è passata ad 1 metro... solito giallo inutile dopo 10 min
*de sciglio 8* non vedevo discese così belle dai tempi di serginho e come serginho pecca qualcosina in difesa... sul gol doveva marcarne 2... forse poteva fare qualcosa ma non è colpa sua
*nocerino sv*... è palesemente incapace di giocare in serie A... cambia mestiere
*montolivo 7* finchè ha la forza tiene a galla il centrocampo rossonero, poi cala un pò e con lui anche il gioco
*muntari 6* in crescita rispetto le ultime partite, stremato alla fine
*boateng 6.5* inizio da mani nei capelli, poi si sveglia e si ricorda della partita di mercoledì. speriamo non torni nell'oblio
*balotelli 5.5* il primo tempo lo gioca davvero bene, sbaglia una volta lui... poi ha sfiga enorme con handanovic miracolato... nel secondo tempo perde la testa e sparisce..
*elsharawy 7* quando il terzino dalla sua parte spinge forte, riesce ad avere i suoi spazi ed essere devastante!! 

*bojan sv* come nocerino... cambia mestiere, che non sei capace

*allegri* 7 alla preparazione del match - 2 alla gestione... la partita l'abbiamo persa perchè non capisce come modificare la squadra... errori di lettura gravissimi stasera


----------



## Prinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando trovi il portiere avversario che para di tutto, non puoi recriminare su niente



Ok, però il goal subito è roba da partitella dopolavoro. Non possiamo andare avanti con quei due lì dietro. Comunque sul colpo di testa va bene, ma nelle altre due occasioni Balotelli poteva fare meglio


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo ha fatto benissimo dai, e anche boateng incredibilmente sembra stia tornando minimamente in lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Per me Mexes è stato *sontuoso*. Ha colpe sul gol, metà con De Sciglio, ma tutti e due hanno fatto un partitone.
I singoli benissimo, a parte Muntari che è ancora macchinoso, Boateng e Montolivo meravigliosi, Zapata ottimo, mentre abbiamo peccato di squadra, primo tempo notevole ma non abbiamo approfittato dell'Inter e degli errori di Stramacoso, che è stato bravo a correggere nell'intervallo.
2 punti buttati.


----------



## yelle (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi, non so che dirvi. A me Montolivo ha sempre fatto ******, lo salvo solo in questo ultimo europeo, ma per il resto proprio non riesce di piacermi. Cade appena un avversario gli passa affianco. E poi quelle scenate sul fallo che erano? Inutili, sono servite solo ad incattivire l'avversario.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me Montolivo è piaciuto, chi mi ha fatto incaxxare molto è stato Boateng. E' troppo lezioso, il gol preso è stato per una sua palla persa perchè voleva fare il fenomeno con un dribbling discutibile. Poi vabè la difesa purtroppo è quella che è e lo sappiamo tutti.


Boateng era stanco morto. Io non lo posso vedere, ma oggi mi è sembrato un po' meglio del solito. La colpa è stata di Allegri che l'ha cambiato a pochi minuti dalla fine, quando doveva cambiarlo al 50mo.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *abbiati 7* per l'intervento su non ricordo chi... incolpevole sul gol
> *abate 6* spinge pochino rispetto a desci
> *zapata 5,5* è sempre quel poco in ritardo che mette in difficoltà tutta la difesa
> *mexes 4 *è saltato 2 metri avanti a quell'incapace di schelotto... la palla l'è passata ad 1 metro... solito giallo inutile dopo 10 min
> ...



Oggi incolpevole, nel primo tempo stavamo andando così bene che era da manicomio fare sostituzioni. Forse ha messo un pò in ritardo Niang, ma Boateng era in stato di grazia. Bojan inutile come sempre, non è un giocatore da far giocare gli ultimi 6 minuti.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me Mexes è stato *sontuoso*. Ha colpe sul gol, metà con De Sciglio,



Che c'entra De Sciglio scusa...la colpa è 55 Nocepippa e 45 Mexes.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non so che dirvi. A me Montolivo ha sempre fatto ******, lo salvo solo in questo ultimo europeo, ma per il resto proprio non riesce di piacermi. Cade appena un avversario gli passa affianco. *E poi quelle scenate sul fallo che erano? Inutili, sono servite solo ad incattivire l'avversario.*
> 
> 
> Boateng era stanco morto. Io non lo posso vedere, ma oggi mi è sembrato un po' meglio del solito. La colpa è stata di Allegri che l'ha cambiato a pochi minuti dalla fine, quando doveva cambiarlo al 50mo.



Gli è stato dato un calcetto in testa quando era a terra, probabilmente involontario ma lui non lo sapeva perchè era girato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Che c'entra De Sciglio scusa...la colpa è 55 Nocepippa e 45 Mexes.



Nocepippa fino a un certo punto, Nagatomo si è spostato la palla sull'altro piede, Nocerino mica si è fermato.
De Sciglio secondo me doveva seguire il movimento, ma è anche vero che c'era palacio lì vicino, forse la colpa è più di Mexes...


----------



## yelle (24 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gli è stato dato un calcetto in testa quando era a terra, probabilmente involontario ma lui non lo sapeva perchè era girato.


lo so, l'ho visto, ma la sua reazione era comunque esagerata, soprattutto per uno che si è fissato a volersi comportare da futuro capitano. In un derby certe scene non le fai.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Febbraio 2013)

partita che abbiamo gettato perché non abbiamo concretizzato. la partita era stata preparata così: ammazzarli nel primo tempo perché nel secondo ci sarebbe stato un calo (fisiologico del resto).
E' incredibile come l'AC Milan abbiamo un centrocampo così mediocre. Questa era una partita in cui dovevi cambiare 2 centrocampisti su 3, e in panchina non ne hai neanche uno buono (o fresco).
Ho visto De Sciglio in difficoltà negli ultimi 25minuti, difesnori centrali orrendi, balotelli penoso. Insomma, credo che in queste coindizioni 1 punto nel derby possa andar bene. Ripeto, peccato davvero non aver concretizzato, perché potevamo terminare i primi 45minuti sul 3-0.
Non mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento dei subentrati.
Allegri poteva fare i cambi prima, ma probabilmente sarebbe cambiato poco visto che avevamo bisogno di centrocampisti più che di Niang.
p.s. Boateng grandissima partita finché non è subentrata la stanchezza. Giocava su tutto il fronte d'attacco. Ampiamente il migliore in campo. Avanti così ragazzo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ah Mexes è uno scandalo vivente. Cosa guardava sul cross di Nagatomo? Perché SCHELOTTO era libero? De Sciglio teneva Palacio... Ceh aborto umano mamma mia...


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me Mexes è stato *sontuoso*. Ha colpe sul gol, metà con De Sciglio, ma tutti e due hanno fatto un partitone.
> I singoli benissimo, a parte Muntari che è ancora macchinoso, Boateng e Montolivo meravigliosi, Zapata ottimo, mentre abbiamo peccato di squadra, primo tempo notevole ma non abbiamo approfittato dell'Inter e degli errori di Stramacoso, che è stato bravo a correggere nell'intervallo.
> 2 punti buttati.



Ti quoto alla grande e anche zapata grandissima partita


----------



## The Ripper (24 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Parlare male di Montolivo è come dire che Megan Fox sia un cesso.
> E' andata male a noi e bene a loro.Capita è il calcio!
> 
> Allegri è il solito babbo di sempre..Doveva levare Muntari al 60esimo e Boateng al 70esimo...C'è arrivato troppo tardi come sempre..Senza contare che Nocerino è stato il peggiore in campo.


il problema, purtroppo, è sempre chi mettere. se togli muntari metti ambrosini che era stanco anche dopo aver giocato 5 minuti... poi devi togliere anche nocerino e hai traorè. Come ho detto, stasera serviva avere almeno Flamini... a centrocampo andavano fatti ben 2 cambi e non avevi niente di niente in panchina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> dopo una partita azzeccata Allegri torna nella mediocrità di sempre insieme ad alcuni suoi fidi giocatori (leggi: Mexes e Mortovivo).
> Qualcuno gli dica che se utilizza solo due dei tre cambi non vince alcuna bambolina, e che non è vietato farli prima del 78'. Boateng e Muntari era dal 65' circa che non si reggevano in piedi, ma lui ne toglie solo uno, e solamente a pochi minuti dalla fine. Oltretutto preferisce togliere El Shaarawy, l'unico che ti va a prendere la palla e ti copre anche in fase difensiva, che non Balotelli, che ha deciso di cannare proprio la partita di stasera.
> Questa partita l'ha buttata nel cesso lui più di tutto, altro che.
> Per non parlare del fatto che ci sentiamo sempre in dovere di miracolare i cessi più cessi. Questa sera è toccato a Schelotto.


No va beh... Criticare Montolivo follia pura eh ma come si fa dai....


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma a proposito, la primavera quando serve no eh ? Ho visto l'Inter che sta sta facendo giocare questo Benassi, pescato così un pò a random, ma non mi pare abbia demeritato.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Febbraio 2013)

la partita non l'ho vista ma come *** abbiamo fatto a regalare un altro punto (e sono 4) a sti pezzenti...??

il bello che loro hanno anche giocato giovedi in una trasferta non vicinissima e siamo stanchi noi? ma dai... la maledizione di straperdentoni......


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> la partita non l'ho vista ma *come *** abbiamo fatto a regalare un altro punto (e sono 4) a sti pezzenti...??*
> 
> il bello che loro hanno anche giocato giovedi in una trasferta non vicinissima e siamo stanchi noi? ma dai... la maledizione di straperdentoni......



Ti dice niente la nostra difesa?


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque è un pareggio, non abbiamo perso 5-0. Niente drammi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Due punti persi per noi, un punto guadagnato per l'Inter


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Febbraio 2013)

si avete ragione era un mio sfogo

però pensando a come hanno vinto l'andata e anche oggi da quanto letto dovevamo vincere abbastanza facile.. vabè meno male non siamo in ballo per lo scudetto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Due punti persi per noi, un punto guadagnato per l'Inter


E 2 punti guadagnati della Lazio soprattutto :C


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E 2 punti guadagnati della Lazio soprattutto :C



Rimango tranquillo per lo scontro diretto che abbiamo in casa sabato.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

bah, un punto guadagnato dall'inter non direi. sono sempre dietro a noi e alla lazio. e in linea generale abbiamo fatto un tempo a testa, quindi il pareggio è giusto. se c'era una squadra obbligata a vincere era l'inter. in find ei conti a noi va bene così (sempre parlando in linea generale). La vittoria doverosa è contro la Lazio...anche perché a parità di punteggio siamo comunque dietro a loro.
Bisogna temere la Lazio e la Fiorentina (che se vince ci raggiunge).


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Febbraio 2013)

ottimo primo tempo,peccato non essere riusciti a chiudere il match nei primi 45 minuti.Secondo tempo leggermente appannaggio dell'inter.Pareggio che ci sta un po' stretto,ma non è un risultato da buttar via,perchè comunque ci permette di tenere dietro i nerazzurri.Milan-Lazio sarà un match molto piu' importante per noi di questo derby


----------



## sheva90 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine il pareggio purtroppo e' il risultato più giusto, dovevamo chiuderla nel primo tempo...

E ora si torna a casa...


----------



## folletto (25 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> partita che abbiamo gettato perché non abbiamo concretizzato. la partita era stata preparata così: ammazzarli nel primo tempo perché nel secondo ci sarebbe stato un calo (fisiologico del resto).
> E' incredibile come l'AC Milan abbiamo un centrocampo così mediocre. Questa era una partita in cui dovevi cambiare 2 centrocampisti su 3, e in panchina non ne hai neanche uno buono (o fresco).
> Ho visto De Sciglio in difficoltà negli ultimi 25minuti, difesnori centrali orrendi, balotelli penoso. Insomma, credo che in queste coindizioni 1 punto nel derby possa andar bene. Ripeto, peccato davvero non aver concretizzato, perché potevamo terminare i primi 45minuti sul 3-0.
> Non mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento dei subentrati.
> ...



Ti quoto su tutto. Su Mexes però bisogna dire che ha avuto sì una grave distrazione (anche se è stato grave anche l'errore di Nocerino imho) ma per il resto della partita ha giocato davvero bene.
Comunque il nostro centrocampo è Montolivo e Muntari (che ha un'ora scarsa nelle gambe), poi c'è il nulla (con DeJong rotto). Nocerino ieri sera è stato davvero nullo in entrambe le fasi, ma non si potrebbe iniziare a far vedere il campo a Cristante? Si rischia di bruciarlo? Per me no, bisogna provarlo o non crescerà mai, e poi dai preferisco vedere in campo un giovane da valorizzare piuttosto che i vari Traorè e Nocerino.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Da accendere un cero alla madonna 

Pupazzoni da prendere a calci,o è un pazzo totale (_un ingabage!!! _(cit.)) o la formazione glie la fa qualcun altro 

Primo tempo buttato via,squadra senza cc,Gargano costretto a correre da SOLO a cc,Alvarez e Guarin esterni che non riuscivano a coprire,De Sciglio che, grazie anche al movimento dell'egiziano, imperversava da solo.
Ma mettere un cc Cambiasso (visto che tanto non si panchina)-Kuzmanovic-Gargano no eh?!? 
Il Milan in difesa e a cc imho non ci è tanto superiore,il problema essere o non essere una parvenza di squadra di calcio


----------



## tequilad (25 Febbraio 2013)

Buttati via due punti però diciamo che va bene così, nella corsa al terzo posto può starci questo risultato.


----------



## de sica (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Da accendere un cero alla madonna
> 
> Pupazzoni da prendere a calci,o è un pazzo totale (_un ingabage!!! _(cit.)) o la formazione glie la fa qualcun altro
> 
> ...



L'inter deve ringraziare il signor Gesù,se ieri a fine primo tempo non ha subito 3 pere.
Che poi nella ripresa ci sarà stata pure una reazione,ma questa ha prodotto solo due tiri in porta,incluso il gol del pari.
Voi avete più buco di sedere che anima!!E per fartelo capire basta vedere come ha rimbalzato il pallone dopo la parata di handanovic


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Febbraio 2013)

Partita buttata via, nel primo tempo dovevamo e potevamo segnare almeno 2 gol. C'è decisamente molto rammarico !


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Da accendere un cero alla madonna
> 
> Pupazzoni da prendere a calci,o è un pazzo totale (_un ingabage!!! _(cit.)) o la formazione glie la fa qualcun altro
> 
> ...



Quoto,bene o male in difesa e a centrocampo i valori sono quelli(forse Montolivo si erge su tutti gli altri).Davanti noi siamo più forti,però la cosa che mi fa ben sperare rispetto a voi è che siamo e giochiamo di squadra(voi vi affidate ai singoli),oltre ad essere un poì più giovani.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quoto,bene o male in difesa e a centrocampo i valori sono quelli(forse Montolivo si erge su tutti gli altri).Davanti noi siamo più forti,però la cosa che mi fa ben sperare rispetto a voi è che siamo e giochiamo di squadra(voi vi affidate ai singoli),oltre ad essere un poì più giovani.




Imho potenzialmente l'Inter ha una bella difesa (Ranocchia e Jesus fanno ogni tanto cag.ate ma sono fiducioso) e cc (ci vuole un allenatore serio che sappia disciplinare Guarin e aspettare Kovacic,perché una roba Guarin-Kuz-Kovacic imo può essere tanta roba) ma ci vuole un allenatore che abbia carta bianca nel fare piazza pulita,Allegri per me non è un fenomeno,ma dietro ha una società e un ambiente che l'hanno tutelato e permesso di superare i momenti difficili e adesso il Milan è una squadra che sa giocare a calcio


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Imho potenzialmente l'Inter ha una bella difesa (Ranocchia e Jesus fanno ogni tanto cag.ate ma sono fiducioso) e cc (ci vuole un allenatore serio che sappia disciplinare Guarin e aspettare Kovacic,perché una roba Guarin-Kuz-Kovacic imo può essere tanta roba) ma ci vuole un allenatore che abbia carta bianca nel fare piazza pulita,Allegri per me non è un fenomeno,ma dietro ha una società e un ambiente che l'hanno tutelato e permesso di superare i momenti difficili e adesso il Milan è una squadra che sa giocare a calcio


Beh c'è da dire che Guarin è un giocatore dall'ottimo potenziale,ma ancora devo inquadrarlo.Voi comunque in difesa nei centrali siete superiori,noi meglio sugli esterni.Se l'anno venturo prendiamo un leader difensivo e 2 centrocampisti,uno di prospettiva ed uno di qualità,possiamo creare delle ottime premesse,perchè la squadra c'è.


----------



## yelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No va beh... Criticare Montolivo follia pura eh ma come si fa dai....


a me pare follia continuare a dire che è il nuovo Pirlo, fa un po' te.
Buon per voi se vi fa contenti, io continuo a considerarlo un mediocre.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> a me pare follia continuare a dire che è il nuovo Pirlo, fa un po' te.
> Buon per voi se vi fa contenti, io continuo a considerarlo un mediocre.



Mediocre? Ah ok.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> a me pare follia continuare a dire che è il nuovo Pirlo, fa un po' te.
> Buon per voi se vi fa contenti, io continuo a considerarlo un mediocre.



Hai mai letto un mio commento dove definisco Montolivo il nuovo Pirlo? 
Sta facendo molto ma molto bene con noi ora, tralasciando i paragoni con altri giocatori che lasciano il tempo che trovano credo che definire Montolivo mediocre sia un grosso errore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Buttati via due punti però diciamo che va bene così, nella corsa al terzo posto può starci questo risultato.



Mica tanto ora siamo in svantaggio per quanto riguarda gli scontri diretti.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati 6,5
Abate 6,5 
Zapata 6
Mexes 6,5
De Sciglio 6,5
Montolivo 7
Nocerino 6
Muntari 6,5
Boateng 7
Balotelli 5,5
El Shaarawy 7,5


----------



## yelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai mai letto un mio commento dove definisco Montolivo il nuovo Pirlo?


ma ho per caso scritto che sei stato tu a defirlo il nuovo Pirlo?


----------



## Cm Punk (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo che avevamo sbagliato tantissimi gol era scontato che alla fine ci segnassero
Che rabbia, sono praticamente 2 punti persi contro una squadra scarsissima


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> ma ho per caso scritto che sei stato tu a defirlo il nuovo Pirlo?



Hai quotato me credevo era inteso nel discorso


----------



## yelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai quotato me credevo era inteso nel discorso


credevi male.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> credevi male.



Ormai nervosissima


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chi critica Montolivo si guardi la partita di Cagliari, dove senza di lui a malapena abbiamo fatto 3 passaggi di fila in 95 minuti.


----------



## yelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chi critica Montolivo si guardi la partita di Cagliari, dove senza di lui a malapena abbiamo fatto 3 passaggi di fila in 95 minuti.


il fatto che senza di lui giochiamo peggio perchè il nostro calciomercato -nonostante Balotelli- ha fatto caca*e e non abbiamo valide alternative non rende Montolivo un fuoriclasse.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai nervosissima


lo capisci da due parole? Buon per te.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> il fatto che senza di lui giochiamo peggio perchè il nostro calciomercato -nonostante Balotelli- ha fatto caca*e e non abbiamo valide alternative non rende Montolivo un fuoriclasse.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Mado' fattela una risata su


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> il fatto che senza di lui giochiamo peggio perchè il nostro calciomercato -nonostante Balotelli- ha fatto caca*e e non abbiamo valide alternative non rende Montolivo un fuoriclasse.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma francamente criticare così Montolivo dopo le partite che sta facendo mi sembra un po' strano. Sta rendendo in maniera altissima nonostante sia circondato da gente mediocre del calibro di Muntari, Nocerino, Flamini e via dicendo. Senza di lui il Milan non riesce a fare un briciolo di gioco, lasciando tutto al caso. Qualora la dirigenza si mettesse in testa l'idea di comprare un giocatore di qualità da affiancare a Montolivo, faremmo un salto di qualità non indifferente. In Italia sinceramente ci sono pochi centrocampisti che, ad oggi, stanno rendendo al pari di Montolivo. Speriamo che duri.
Tra l'altro, da quando ha deciso di giocare, "stranamente" siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti recentemente (il merito non è solo suo ma ciò vorrà dire qualcosa).


----------



## yelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma francamente criticare così Montolivo dopo le partite che sta facendo mi sembra un po' strano. Sta rendendo in maniera altissima nonostante sia circondato da gente mediocre del calibro di Muntari, Nocerino, Flamini e via dicendo.


io il rendimento _altissimo_ non lo vedo, e lo trovo mediocre quasi quanto la gente che lo circonda, mi spiace.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, da quando ha deciso di giocare, "stranamente" siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti recentemente (il merito non è solo suo ma ciò vorrà dire qualcosa).


bhe, un certo Balotelli recentemente ci ha fatto portare a casa quanti, 7 punti in 3 partite?


----------



## Prinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

sempre detto che le donne non dovrebbero interessarsi di pallone


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Eravamo la squadra con più punti fatti dalla ottava in poi ancor prima di Balotelli. Lui è comunque un gradito valore aggiunto, ma la striscia di risultati utili l'abbiamo fatta ancor prima del suo acquisto.


----------



## BB7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente ieri sera Montolivo non ha fatto altro che incespicarsi sul pallone ogni qualvolta gli arrivasse... gli do giusto la sufficienza per la grinta che ci mette


----------



## S T B (25 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo è indiscutibilmente il migliore dei nostri... ieri il Balo non ha inciso e con la Lazio ci accorgeremo dell'assenza del nostro numero 18, purtroppo...
comunque pensavo avremmo vinto in goleada il derby dopo aver visto il primo tempo... purtroppo Handanovic è stato il migliore dell'inter. Schelotto è uno dei peggiori giocatori in circolazione e prendere gol da lui fa male. Quando poi a fine partita ha dichiarato a premium che il pareggio gli stava stretto mi sono cadute le braccia... ieri meritavamo di vincere, ma se non chiudi la partita fai questa fine...


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Febbraio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> ...con la Lazio ci accorgeremo dell'assenza del nostro numero 18, purtroppo...



Perchè non ci sarà con la Lazio?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri a mio avviso doveva mettere Boateng in mediana, non che sia risultato eccelso in questo ruolo finora, ma è tornato in discreta forma e avrebbe fatto bene anche lì. Errore sia perchè ha schierato Nocerino fatendoci praticamente giocare con un uomo in meno e poi perchè ha Niang che nell'apporto in avanti non fa certo meno di Boateng, anzi.
Ha sbagliato tutti e due i cambi, prima di tutto perchè è inutile farli al 82'. Chiaro che chi entra lo fa con l'intento di stupire nei 5min a disposizione e finisce per fare cose inutili, vedi sia Bojan che Niang.
Tuttavia per mezz'ora nel primo tempo, aiutati da Stramaccioni, abbiamo comunque giocato un buon calcio.
Insomma non è stato eccelso Allegri ieri, ma gli errori determinanti sono altrove, diciamolo.
Non è colpa sua se Balotelli si è mangiato un gol grosso come una casa e il solito Mexes fà un errore grosso come un palazzo. E aggiungiamoci pure Handanovic.

Peccato pero', partita già vinta letteralmente buttata alle ortiche.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Abbiati 7
Abate 6,5 
Zapata 6
Mexes 4
De Sciglio 6,5
Montolivo 7,5
Nocerino 4
Muntari 6
Boateng 7
Balotelli 5
El Shaarawy 7,5


----------



## S T B (25 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Perchè non ci sarà con la Lazio?



se non sbaglio era diffidato... ed è stato ammonito


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai l'inter esiste solo ed esclusivamente per scassare i testicoli al milan. Fanno figure di escremento OVUNQUE e contro CHIUNQUE, poi arriva i derby e fanno i fenomeni. Anzi, neanche perchè sia all'andata che ieri il milan li ha presi a pallate. 

Ah comunque qual'ora a schelotto dovessero esplodere i testicoli non ne sarei particolarmente afflitto.


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2013)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Ormai l'inter esiste solo ed esclusivamente per scassare i testicoli al milan. Fanno figure di escremento OVUNQUE e contro CHIUNQUE, poi arriva i derby e fanno i fenomeni. Anzi, neanche perchè sia all'andata che ieri il milan li ha presi a pallate.
> 
> Ah comunque qual'ora a schelotto dovessero esplodere i testicoli non ne sarei particolarmente afflitto.



Non mi pare Schelotto abbia i testicoli, ha la vagina.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio era diffidato... ed è stato ammonito


Non era diffidato, lo è diventato ieri dopo l'ammonizione ma dovrebbe esserci con la Lazio. Lo squalificato per diffida è Mexes.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

ma montolivo non aveva mica scontato la diffida contro il cagliari?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma montolivo non aveva mica scontato la diffida contro il cagliari?


Indeed.


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ah ecco. Quindi ci sarà e non è diffidato. Meno male.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ho sentito parecchi interisti dire che il pareggio gli stia stretto; non so che partita abbiano visto ma tant'è. Aldilà dei 2 punti persi in questa stracittadina (le Madonne volavano) sono abbastanza fiducioso per il prosieguo della stagione in quanto, secondo me, alla luce di quello che si è visto ieri sera, l'inter è poca roba, quindi non la ritengo un avversario per il 3° posto. E' già tanto se gli internazioanali arrivano in EL.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

non sembrava manco di essere ad un derby ieri...atmosfera molto spenta!


----------

